# Syrian Crises Spreads Into Lebanon



## MJB12741 (Dec 27, 2013)

It sure seems Muslims have their own ways of settling differences among themselves.  Let us all join together & pray for the innocent children who are the victims of their own people in this abominable tragedy.

World must help Lebanon handle Syrian refugee flood: UNICEF | Reuters


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 27, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> It sure seems Muslims have their own ways of settling differences among themselves.  Let us all join together & pray for the innocent children who are the victims of their own people in this abominable tragedy.
> 
> World must help Lebanon handle Syrian refugee flood: UNICEF | Reuters



I was a fraid this would happen... and the Lebanese aren't happy about it at all.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 27, 2013)

Both sides in the sunni vs. shia slugfest are looking to position for territory so the theatre of war is going to expand. Lebanon is a &#8220;logical&#8221; battleground because the sunni view it as a shia / Iranian backed stronghold. This is yet another disaster created by cretins who expect that the international community now has an obligation to spend considerable amounts of money and resources to clean up the mess.

It&#8217;s a shame we can&#8217;t send a carrier up from Norfolk (cue Billy Joel), wrap a chain around the KSA peninsula, drag that entire region into the sea and sink it. Those that might escape must be penned up so tightly that a rat couldn&#8217;t escape and kept that way until the last of them has strangled the next to last for being the"wrong kind of moslem" and then died alone in the cold and dark.

This is just another disaster that defines arab / moslem culture. They hate themselves, they hate each other and they will bludgeon and slice the heads off those who are the wrong side of the 7th century.


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 27, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Both sides in the sunni vs. shia slugfest are looking to position for territory so the theatre of war is going to expand. Lebanon is a logical battleground because the sunni view it as a shia / Iranian backed stronghold. This is yet another disaster created by cretins who expect that the international community now has an obligation to spend considerable amounts of money and resources to clean up the mess.
> 
> Its a shame we cant send a carrier up from Norfolk (cue Billy Joel), wrap a chain around the KSA peninsula, drag that entire region into the sea and sink it. Those that might escape must be penned up so tightly that a rat couldnt escape and kept that way until the last of them has strangled the next to last for being the"wrong kind of moslem" and then died alone in the cold and dark.
> 
> This is just another disaster that defines arab / moslem culture. They hate themselves, they hate each other and they will bludgeon and slice the heads off those who are the wrong side of the 7th century.



The most recent study conducted by Statistics Lebanon, a Beirut-based research firm, found that approximately Lebanon's population is estimated to be 54% Muslim (27% Shia; 27% Sunni), 5.6% Druze, who do not consider themselves to be Muslims, 40.4% Christian (21% Maronite, 8% Greek Orthodox, 5% Melkite Catholic, and 6.4% other Christian denominations like Armenian Orthodox, Syriac Catholic, Armenian Catholic, Syriac Orthodox, Roman Catholic, Chaldean, Assyrian, Copt, Protestant).

Religion in Lebanon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Have you spent much time in Lebanon?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 27, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Both sides in the sunni vs. shia slugfest are looking to position for territory so the theatre of war is going to expand. Lebanon is a logical battleground because the sunni view it as a shia / Iranian backed stronghold. This is yet another disaster created by cretins who expect that the international community now has an obligation to spend considerable amounts of money and resources to clean up the mess.
> ...



Do a bit of research on the "Shia Crescent". 

Have you spent much time actually becoming acquainted with islamist history?


----------



## Shaarona (Dec 27, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Actually yes.. I spent 20 years in the ME and have spent a lot of time in Lebanon. Many of my classmates attended AUB or ACS.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 27, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



I have no way of knowing if that's true or not. 

What I do know is that you made no effort to address the context of my prior post. 

Whether you have lived in the Middle East or not is really beside the point in terms of the war being fought by the sunni and shia. It's quite obvious that war has already expanded beyond the Syrian borders into Lebanon. 

It's even likely that the war is going to spill over into other neighboring countries. 

Saudi Arabia in firing line as war in Syria spreads to Iran | The Times


Syria's civil war may be spreading beyond its borders - CBS News


Iraq, Lebanon alarmed at spreading Syria war | Reuters


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 27, 2013)

Car bomb, repeat of Hariri assassination.
Video of damage
????? ???? ?? ????? ?????? ?????.. ?????? ?? ????? 2005 ??? ?????? ?????? ?????? ???? ??????? ?????? ?? ?????? ????? | Future TV


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 27, 2013)

Timeline of major security incidents in Lebanon since the start of the Syrian war

Read more: Timeline of major security incidents in Lebanon since the start of the Syrian war | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR
(The Daily Star :: Lebanon News :: Breaking News, Lebanon News, Middle East News & World News | THE DAILY STAR)








BEIRUT: The assassination Friday of Mohammad Shatah, former finance minister and a senior aide to former Prime Minister Saad Hariri, is the latest in a string of security incidents widely considered to be connected to the ongoing war in Syria.

Violence in Lebanon related to the Syrian civil war, raging now for more than two and a half years, began the summer of 2011, when clashes broke out in the northern city of Tripoli between neighborhoods backing Syria&#8217;s opposing forces. Since then, Tripoli has seen more than 18 rounds of clashes and a critical deterioration in the general security of the city.

Shatah&#8217;s killing was also the second assassination of a Lebanese public figure in as many years, after Brig. Gen. Wissam al-Hassan, head of the Internal Security Forces&#8217; Information Branch, was killed by a car bomb in Beirut&#8217;s Ashrafieh neighborhood in October 2012.

Oct. 19, 2012

A car bomb ripped through the streets of Ashrafieh killing Hassan, wounding dozens more and causing serious damage to cars and apartment buildings near the Sassine intersection. Hassan was integral in uncovering terroristplots allegedly orchestrated by former Minister Michel Samaha, an ally of Syria, and head of Syria&#8217;s Intelligence, Gen. Ali Mamlouk. After the explosion, many political leaders accused the Syrian regime of orchestrating the explosion, though Damascus denied involvement.

May 26, 2013

Two rockets launched from the Druze village of Aitat shortly before 7 a.m. hit a car dealership near Mar Mikhael Church and a residential building in the southern Beirut suburb of Shiyah, wounding four Syrians.

June 21, 2013

A rocket launched overnight from a town northeast of the Lebanese capital hit a high-tension electricity cable in Aley, southeast of Beirut. The blast knocked out the cable that supplied 150 kilowatts of energy from the Jamhour Power Station in Aley, causing several power outages. The Army located two rocket-launcher pads in the Mount Lebanon town of Ballouneh in Kesrouan.

July 9, 2013

A bomb planted under a parked vehicle exploded at 11 a.m. in a parking lot in the residential neighborhood of Bir al-Abed, leaving 53 wounded. In a statement on its Facebook page, &#8220;Brigade 313-Special Forces,&#8221; describing itself as &#8220;an independent military group fighting in Syria,&#8221; claimed responsibility for the attack, stating the cause as Hezbollah&#8217;s military intervention in Syria.

Aug. 1, 2013

Two rockets fired from an area near the town of Aramoun in Aley struck areas near the Presidential Palace in Baabda, east of Beirut. One landed in the swimming pool of a home in the area of Rihannieh. Another landed between the nearby town of Fayyadieh and the Baabda suburb of Yarze. No casualties were reported.

Aug. 15, 2013

A car bomb exploded in the southern Beirut suburb and Hezbollah stronghold of Ruwaiss during the evening rush hour, killing 30 people and wounding over 300. A group calling itself the &#8220;Regiment of Aisha, Mother of the Faithful&#8221; posted a video on YouTube claiming responsibility.

Aug. 23, 2013

Two car bombs exploded outside the Taqwa Mosque and the Salam Mosque in the northern city of Tripoli in the early afternoon, killing 45 people and wounding over 500.

Nov. 19, 2013

One suicide bomber on a motorcycle and another in a car set off explosions in Beirut&#8217;s southern suburb of Bir Hassan, both targeting the area outside the Iranian Embassy. The explosion killed at least 25 people, including the Iranian Cultural attaché to Lebanon Sheikh Ibrahim Ansari, and wounded 150 others. The Abdullah Azzam brigades, a Lebanon-based Al-Qaeda affiliate, claimed responsibility for the attack, and the two bombers were later identified by security forces as Mouin Abu Dahr, a Sidon resident from a mixed Shiite-Sunni family and Adnan Mousa Mohammad, a Palestinian from Bisarieh outside Sidon.

Dec. 27, 2013

A remotely detonated car bomb exploded around 9:40 a.m. in the heart of Downtown Beirut killing Shatah, 62, on his way to a meeting with the March 14 coalition. Security sources reported five others dead, including Shatah&#8217;s bodyguard Mohammad Tareq Badr, and around 70 people severely wounded by the blast. Shatah was a well-respected moderate of the Future movement, and previously held posts as Ambassador to the United States and at the International Monetary Fund. The explosion came only days before the start of an international trial of those convicted in the 2005 assassination of former Prime Minister Rafik Hariri, who was killed just blocks from the Dec. 27 blast.

Read more: Timeline of major security incidents in Lebanon since the start of the Syrian war | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR
(The Daily Star :: Lebanon News :: Breaking News, Lebanon News, Middle East News & World News | THE DAILY STAR)


----------



## Roudy (Dec 27, 2013)

Shaarona said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Both sides in the sunni vs. shia slugfest are looking to position for territory so the theatre of war is going to expand. Lebanon is a logical battleground because the sunni view it as a shia / Iranian backed stronghold. This is yet another disaster created by cretins who expect that the international community now has an obligation to spend considerable amounts of money and resources to clean up the mess.
> ...


And at one point in the 20th century, Lebanon was Christian majority, until Muslims do what they do best. Invade, kill, and terrorize until poor Lebanon, e crown jewel of the Middle East, has now turned into yet another Islamic shithole.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


In mid-July 1958 until late October, I was on Operation Blue Bat in Beirut.The Muslims wanted to join the Arab League and the Christians wanted to align with the west. Same old story. Muslims-1  Christians-0
Syria provided arms and Russia threatened to get involved if America went to Lebanon. We went anyhow.


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 27, 2013)

Even in the early 1080's there was still a very substantial Christian population in Lebanon.  How greatful they were to Israel for heading the call for help by Christian Lebanese president Bashir Gemayal to save their lives from the Palestinian terrorists in the bunkers of Sabra & Shatila. 






Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Dec 28, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...


Lebanese Christians never had a chance. Hoards of Muslim invaders from neighboring Muslim countries, coupled with almost every Muslim nation lining up to provide military and financial assistance for the Muslim invaders in defeating the Lebanese Christians, sealed their fate. Let's also not forget that Palestinians were the worst murderers of Lebanese Christians, and were  responsible for killing around 100,000 Christians.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 28, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> Timeline of major security incidents in Lebanon since the start of the Syrian war
> 
> Read more: Timeline of major security incidents in Lebanon since the start of the Syrian war | News , Lebanon News | THE DAILY STAR
> (The Daily Star :: Lebanon News :: Breaking News, Lebanon News, Middle East News & World News | THE DAILY STAR)
> ...


Muslims doing what they do best. Looks like they ran out of Jews and Christians to kill and terrorize in Lebanon.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 28, 2013)

Syria, Egypt, Pakistan, Iraq, and Iran are all FUBAR.
This is a result of no American leadership.
Iraq is now a province of Iran basically.
Egypt is turning upside down.
Syria is a breeding ground for Al Qaeda.
Afghanistan - both sides now hate us, quite a feat.
  Annnd - you hear nothing of this on the news because the left news agencies have no interest in showing anything negative whatsoever. So most Americans have no idea just how f*cked up and dangerous the M.E. is today.
 Two days ago the former Polish President Lech Walesa said (paraphrase) "What we see in the world today is the result of no American leadership. The world needs America to be strong and use it's influence. Without it we see the result - negative influences are filling the void America has left. I am very disappointed in President Obama."


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 28, 2013)

Palestinian terrorists had no right to invade the refugee camps in the bunkers of Sabra & Shatila to massacre Lebanese Christians.





Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 28, 2013)

Disappointing.
This is a thread on a serious topic with trouble brewing on the horizon to SAY THE LEAST.
And no one posts in it.
To real for people I guess. Much easier to throw rocks back and forth.


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 29, 2013)

The US should have just continued to support Israel in any battles against Middle East Muslim terrorists but stayed out of any Arab countries internal affairs.  





iamwhatiseem said:


> Syria, Egypt, Pakistan, Iraq, and Iran are all FUBAR.
> This is a result of no American leadership.
> Iraq is now a province of Iran basically.
> Egypt is turning upside down.
> ...


----------



## Hollie (Dec 29, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Disappointing.
> This is a thread on a serious topic with trouble brewing on the horizon to SAY THE LEAST.
> And no one posts in it.
> To real for people I guess. Much easier to throw rocks back and forth.



Yeah, this thread doesnt get the attention it deserves but I think thats because were confronted with yet another, after another, after another disaster / train wreck that is Islamic society. This disaster has little to do with moslems purging competing religions from the _Dar al-Islam_ but everything to do with the continuing, 1,400 year old kill-fest that has defined sunni and shia relations.

The scuffle in and around Syria is just the latest front in Islams Jihad. Islam commands Moslems to work toward a time when Islam will be the only accepted religion on Earth. This can only come about through violence. Moslems are aware of this, as their partition of the world into _Dar al-Islam_ (the House of Islam) and _Dar al-Harb_ (the House of War) should make plain. As they regard "_mosques as our barracks_," they must logically regard the churches, synagogues and temples of other faiths and even Mosques of the competing sect/subdivision of Islam as the barracks of the enemy, which is consistent with Saudi Arabia's ban on places of non-Islamic worship. Why would a victor allow a defeated enemy to keep a barracks on the victor's turf?


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have no issue with Muslim terrorists killing each other in their own countries.  What greater contribution to civilized humanity can they make?  It's only when they kill their own innocents & make their own children suffer that bothers me.





Hollie said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Disappointing.
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 29, 2013)

*Remember Wesley?*

"In Clark's book, Winning Modern Wars, published in 2003, he describes his conversation with a military officer in the Pentagon shortly after 9/11 regarding a plan to attack seven Middle Eastern countries in five years: 'As I went back through the Pentagon in November 2001, one of the senior military staff officers had time for a chat. Yes, we were still on track for going against Iraq, he said. But there was more. This was being discussed as part of a five-year campaign plan, he said, and there were a total of seven countries, beginning with Iraq, then Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Somalia,Sudan and finishing off Iran.'"

*Within days of the 911 terror attacks, Wesley Clark was in the Pentagon where he was told a memo had just come down to plan for the invasion of Iraq. In spite of massive world-wide global opposition, that war commenced in March of 2003.

In 2006 Israel invaded Lebanon with the intention of occupying the country as far north as the Litani river. Hezbollah prevented the occupation; however, that hasn't stopped the war whores in the US, Israel, and NATO from continuing their plan to redraw the borders of a New Middle East.

So far, Iraq and Libya have fallen with Syria, Sudan, and Lebanon awaiting their fate at the hands of the greatest purveyor of violence in the world.

Most Muslims are the victims; those getting rich from war are the villains.*


----------



## Hollie (Dec 29, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> *Remember Wesley?*
> 
> "In Clark's book, Winning Modern Wars, published in 2003, he describes his conversation with a military officer in the Pentagon shortly after 9/11 regarding a plan to attack seven Middle Eastern countries in five years: 'As I went back through the Pentagon in November 2001, one of the senior military staff officers had time for a chat. Yes, we were still on track for going against Iraq, he said. But there was more. This was being discussed as part of a five-year campaign plan, he said, and there were a total of seven countries, beginning with Iraq, then Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Somalia,Sudan and finishing off Iran.'"
> 
> ...


I seem to recall you've posted this several times.

I guess those grand conspiracies are just too good to pass up.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2013)

...and rocket were fired from Lebanon into Israel
....and someone is trying to start a war as a diversion




iamwhatiseem said:


> Disappointing.
> This is a thread on a serious topic with trouble brewing on the horizon to SAY THE LEAST.
> And no one posts in it.
> To real for people I guess. Much easier to throw rocks back and forth.


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 29, 2013)

Now THAT'S funny!  Read this folks.




georgephillip said:


> *Remember Wesley?*
> 
> "In Clark's book, Winning Modern Wars, published in 2003, he describes his conversation with a military officer in the Pentagon shortly after 9/11 regarding a plan to attack seven Middle Eastern countries in five years: 'As I went back through the Pentagon in November 2001, one of the senior military staff officers had time for a chat. Yes, we were still on track for going against Iraq, he said. But there was more. This was being discussed as part of a five-year campaign plan, he said, and there were a total of seven countries, beginning with Iraq, then Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Somalia,Sudan and finishing off Iran.'"
> 
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 29, 2013)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Remember Wesley?*
> ...


*Do you recall the definitions of "conspiracy"?*

"conspiracy (plural conspiracies)
The act of two or more persons, called conspirators, working secretly to obtain some goal, usually understood with negative connotations.
(law) *An agreement between two or more persons to break the law at some time in the future.*
A group of ravens."

*Do you recall the millions of Muslims in Iraq, Libya, Syria, Somalia, and Lebanon who've been maimed, murdered, displaced, and incarcerated since 911?*

conspiracy - Wiktionary


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 29, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Now THAT'S funny!  Read this folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2013)

cross border raids, kidnapping and rockets
Israel was cleaning out the rats nipping at Israel.  Cross border attacks has been going on for 40 yrs, first by palestinians and then by hezbullah.
Israel was making a zone to protect Israel, making it harder for hezbullah to fire into Israel and hurt civilians.  They wanted to prevent another invasion.  They wanted to get back their two soldier hezbullah had taken.
Like today, hezbullah was trying to create enough of an incident to force Israel to respond and fire on Lebanon.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 29, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> cross border raids, kidnapping and rockets
> Israel was cleaning out the rats nipping at Israel.  Cross border attacks has been going on for 40 yrs, first by palestinians and then by hezbullah.
> Israel was making a zone to protect Israel, making it harder for hezbullah to fire into Israel and hurt civilians.  They wanted to prevent another invasion.  They wanted to get back their two soldier hezbullah had taken.
> Like today, hezbullah was trying to create enough of an incident to force Israel to respond and fire on Lebanon.


None of what you mention would have been necessary if 650,000 Jews hadn't inflicted an ethnocracy on twice as many non-Jews in 1948, driving hundreds of thousands of Palestinians into Syria and Lebanon.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 29, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You can cut and paste from "wiktionary". We're all impressed... really we are.

You still haven't made any case for anyone to accept your conspiracy theory as anything more than tabloid rabble rousing.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2013)

many "atrocities" were disputed by villagers that lived during that time.
They either did not happen or that did not unfold the way it was reported by arab radio back then.
Many arabs (muslims and christians) were asked to stay.  They were not persecuted or abused, they became Israeli citizens.
Terrorist and militants, with their families, were expelled.  Those that did not want to become citizens were allowed to leave.
Israel did not want to be attacked from within.
Even after the fighting, Israel had a reunification program to bring family members together again in Israel.  If they had not engaged in fighting against Israel, family that had left could return if the Israel member of the family applied for them.
If villages had armed people fighting Israelis, there likely was destruction an villagers displaced while home and weapons caches were destroyed.
Some areas later on that were to be used for infrastructure or defense were cleared, but those who still lived there were usually compensated and relocated.  Such things happen in every country for roads, trains, power stations, water storage and purification, etc.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 29, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> many "atrocities" were disputed by villagers that lived during that time.
> They either did not happen or that did not unfold the way it was reported by arab radio back then.
> Many arabs (muslims and christians) were asked to stay.  They were not persecuted or abused, they became Israeli citizens.
> Terrorist and militants, with their families, were expelled.  Those that did not want to become citizens were allowed to leave.
> ...


"*Letter on 1948 labor camps*
By Salman Abu Sitta,
05/2002
Salman Abu Sitta, researcher of Palestinian history, writes in response to Eitan Bronstein's question about the existence of labor camps in Palestine during and after the Nakba

"Dear Eitan,

"Thank you for bringing up this important subject which is rarely mentioned, but should now come to light. 

"Labor camps were indeed set up in Palestine. 

"This is how it happened:

"Typical expulsion pattern of a Palestinian village followed these lines:

"The village is attacked and besieged from 3 sides leaving the fourth open to facilitate expulsion. 

"Men and women were separated in two groups. 

"The women with children were expelled to Lebanon, Jenin, Ramallah or Gaza (depending on location) after being stripped of their valuables. 

"Young men, about 20 - 100 in number, were selected, shot and killed in groups of 4 - 6, after an earlier group had been ordered to dig mass graves for them. 

"Other able-bodied men were taken to labor camps. 

"Their immediate task was to bury the dead in other villages, to demolish Arab houses, to remove the debris from already demolished houses and carry salvaged items to Jewish homes. 

"Generally they did arduous and dangerous jobs. 

"They were fed a slice of bread daily. 

"They were kept in crammed concentration camps. 

"Their conditions improved after Red Cross (ICRC) visits."

Letter on 1948 labor camps


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2013)

Ottoman had labor camps.  The mandate had detention camps.  Israel had POW camps
Cyprus also set up interment camps several years earlier for deported and illegals from the mandate.
There was a court cast regarding an author that claimed of a massacre and abuse.  His work was rejected and he was guilty of libel,  most of his research was based on unsubstantiated interviews and distorted narrative of photographs.  He took images from earlier times and other places claiming they were from a massacre.  99% of the village was transferred to another village after a battle that left more than dozen Israelis killed.  Fighter were sent to prison.  There had been smuggling and food for an Israeli town had been withheld.
There are different perspectives to so many of these types of stories, with pictures or not.  Israel had not prepared for prisoners of war or the people to be moving in and out of villages.  They had to detain people and search for weapons and determine who was a threat and who could do, while engaged in a war for their survival. 
Most of these narratives can be exposed as exaggerations, bias perspectives or outright fabrications.  Most began as word of mouth and elaborated upon each telling till it has no resemblance of the truth.
Still a tiny grain and a few misconceived incidences turns into a genocidal pattern of humanitarian crimes committed by every Israeli.  
Books, letters, photographs miss labeled or of different time are not necessarily true.  Just because the author might say they are true, too many when examined do not meet with the evidence.
When life seems to be in a whirlpool things you seem to be one way are in fact distorted in our minds and we see only what we want and not the whole true of the place or event.
Sadly it was a difficult time for just about everyone in the region but not always for reasons we tell ourselves.  If we don't have all the facts we create the missing pieces from our imagination.
People being leaving and crossing check points or seeking aid on the journey might be treated with the utmost care or understand the rationing of food so it can feed so many.
Pick apart some of the stories that came out of the war and you might find a lot of errors and some part unsubstantiated hearsay.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 29, 2013)

"The establishment of the Israeli concentration camps is the same offense for which the Nazi war criminals Kaltenbrunner, Frank and Sauckel were hanged, among other Nazi war criminals. All of the Palestinian and Lebanese inmates of the Israeli concentration camps are victims of the same war crimes for which these Nazis were indicted, tried, convicted and executed. 

"Their indictment reads: 'They imprisoned such persons without judicial process, holding them in 'protective custody' and concentration camps, and subjected them to persecution, degradation, despoilment, enslavement, torture and murder.' (1) This Statement of Offense is found in Count Four (Crimes Against Humanity) of the International Military Tribunal Indictment presented at Berlin on October 18, 1945.

"It is a shocking irony of human behavior that some of the Jewish survivors of the Nazi gaolers imitated them in their own treatment of defenseless Palestinian Arabs. 

"Even during the initial period of mass expulsion of Palestinians by the Zionists in 1948-1950, they herded Palestinians into concentration camps surrounded by barbed wire before expelling them from the country. 

"In Majdal, for example, Israeli journalist Tom Segev writes:

"'On December 31, 1948, the Ministerial Committee for Abandoned Property discussed the future of Majdal. According to Elimelih Avner, 'An investigation of the situation by the Ministry of Defense showed that there are 1,600 Arabs there, concentrated together and fenced in ...'" (2)

"That many of the Zionist guards who beat and mistreated the Palestinian Arabs were themselves survivors of Nazi concentration camps is confirmed by the caption of a photograph published in the June 22, 1950 issue of the Hebrew weekly Haolam Hazeh:

"Note the number tattooed on the guarding soldier's arm. Many of the immigrants who have been through the hell of the European concentration camps lack the proper attitude toward the Arab captives of the State."

Chapter 2: Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 29, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > many "atrocities" were disputed by villagers that lived during that time.
> ...


99.99% of that fairy tale is pure speculation on the part of Sitta. I've seen situations like this in Viet Nam and Cambodia in 1970. People embellish ficticious stories after the fact.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 29, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


*Some embellish strategic hamlets and others cover up.*

"The occupation of the West Bank and Gaza following the war of 1967 enabled the rapid expansion of the Israeli concentration camp system. The Zionists dragged into their concentration camp centers such so-called 'terrorist' types as factory owners, journalists, dentists, trade union officials and well-known athletes. 

"These people, who almost anywhere else would have been considered pillars of the community, were brutally tortured and mistreated in the Israeli concentration camp system."

*Probably works the same way in Israel since it serves the same masters.*

Chapter 2: Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 29, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Where in hell did these "concentration camps" spring from? Learn something new every day..........


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 29, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


*Learn some more.*

"In February 1969, Rasmiah Odeh was arrested and brought to Moscobiya. Her father, Joseph and two sisters were detained for interrogation. Joseph Odeh was kept in one room while Rasmiah was beaten nearby. 

"When they brought him to her she was lying on the floor in blood stained clothes. Her face was blue, her eye black. In his presence, they held her down and shoved a stick up her vagina. 

"One of the interrogators ordered Joseph Odeh 'to fuck' his daughter. 

"When he refused, they began beating both him and Rasmiah. 

"They again spread her legs and shoved the stick into her. She was bleeding from the mouth, face and vagina when Joseph Odeh fell unconscious."

Chapter 2: Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem

*Ever see anything like that in Vietnam or Cambodia?*


----------



## Hollie (Dec 29, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Well, if you read it on wiki, it must be true.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2013)

>>
Chapter 2: Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem

Ever see anything like that in Vietnam or Cambodia?<<
>Well, if you read it on wiki, it must be true.<


It was written by Issa Nakhleh


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 29, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Seen worse, 4-F.


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh yes, Issa Nakhleh.  That does it.  Israel is doomed.





aris2chat said:


> >>
> Chapter 2: Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem
> 
> Ever see anything like that in Vietnam or Cambodia?<<
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 30, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> >>
> Chapter 2: Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem
> 
> Ever see anything like that in Vietnam or Cambodia?<<
> ...


Are you denying the brutality Issa Nakhleh reported on ever took place?

Under what conditions did the Arab-Israelis live inside the Green Line between 1948 and 1958?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 30, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


1-Y.
Have you ever done worse, BK?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 30, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Shouldn't this be moved into one of the many Joooooo hatin' threads?

 We're missing an opportunity to explore your conspiracy theory wherein Wesley Clark has outlined a grand plan for Israel and the Great Satan to invade Syria a string of Arab nations.


----------



## editec (Dec 30, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> It sure seems Muslims have their own ways of settling differences among themselves.  Let us all join together & pray for the innocent children who are the victims of their own people in this abominable tragedy.
> 
> World must help Lebanon handle Syrian refugee flood: UNICEF | Reuters




Got a friend in Turkey who informs me that Syrian refugees are overwhelming turkey, too.

These are people, people just like us, ya know.

How well would YOU and your family do if you lost your home and had to flee the country for your lives?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 30, 2013)

editec said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > It sure seems Muslims have their own ways of settling differences among themselves.  Let us all join together & pray for the innocent children who are the victims of their own people in this abominable tragedy.
> ...


*Since I don't speak or understand Spanish, I would not fare too well in such a scenario. I also suspect we will fail to understand what's happening inside Syria, Lebanon, and Iraq today if we don't consider the possibility the violence in that part of the world has the goal of redrawing the borders of a New Middle East.*

"The term 'New Middle East' was introduced to the world in June 2006 in Tel Aviv by U.S. Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice (who was credited by the Western media for coining the term) in replacement of the older and more imposing term, the 'Greater Middle East.'&#8221;

*Condy coined the term about a month before Israel invaded Lebanon in hopes of securing all the real estate between Israel and the Litani river. 

Apparently the ultimate goal requires the break-up of Iraq and Syria into warring sub-states and the creation of a "Free" Kurdistan garrisoned by NATO troops.

Syria's needed for a corridor to the eastern Mediterranean as a transit point for oil shipped overland from the Caspian Sea region.*


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 30, 2013)

Good point.  It's about time those Zionists see for themselves the "concentration camp" in Gaza they put the Palestinians into.  As for me, I can never forgive Israel for placating the Palestians in their demand for a Jew free Gaza.  Can you?

Naked Philadelphian: Gaza: Pictures From A Mediterranean Paradise





georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Dec 30, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Seriously George. How about you shove that bullshit website up your Mohammed?


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 30, 2013)

Who would have thought the Jews of all people would put Palestinians in a concentration camp like this?  Shame on Israel.

Gaza: Pictures From A Mediterranean Paradise


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 30, 2013)

Israpundit » Blog Archive » Beautiful Gaza


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 30, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Good point.  It's about time those Zionists see for themselves the "concentration camp" in Gaza they put the Palestinians into.  As for me, I can never forgive Israel for placating the Palestians in their demand for a Jew free Gaza.  Can you?
> 
> Naked Philadelphian: Gaza: Pictures From A Mediterranean Paradise
> 
> ...


"Gaza is about 5,000 years old and one of the world's oldest cities. In that time it has been both a thriving port and, as it is today, a sprawling mess of refugee camps and poverty. 

"According to the United Nations, 1.5 million people call it home, making Gaza one of the most densely populated areas on the planet. 

"Of the 1.5 million inhabitants, 1.1 million are refugees; those who lived in what is now Israel before 1948 refuse to give up the belief that one day they'll return to their former homes.

"The UN predicts that by 2020, the population will be more than 2 million, and that GDP per capita of about $2,700 by 2015 is less than what people were earning in 1990. Hospitals need an extra 800 beds now and, by 2020, an additional 1,000 doctors and 2,000 nurses.

"But why is life in Gaza so difficult? It is not hard to imagine the place as a thriving Mediterranean resort: the white beaches are gorgeous and the seafood  such as the tuna served to us on the beach by the fisherman Rachad al-Hisi  is peerless.

*"The obvious  if incomplete  answer is... Israel, ..."*

Tales from Gaza: What is life really like in 'the world's largest outdoor prison'? - Middle East - World - The Independent


----------



## Sally (Dec 30, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Good point.  It's about time those Zionists see for themselves the "concentration camp" in Gaza they put the Palestinians into.  As for me, I can never forgive Israel for placating the Palestians in their demand for a Jew free Gaza.  Can you?
> ...



Hong Kong is just as densely populated if not more, and yet the population seems to be getting on.  I wonder if you could show us picturers of all these refugee camps.  In fact, if over a million people live in refugee camps, this should be an easy task for you to do.  Meanwhile, I guess that Egyptian leader not too long back knew what he was talking about when he said for the Gazans to come home to Egypt.  I am willing to bet that you will find an awful lot of the surnames in Gaza being the same as the surnames in Egypt.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 30, 2013)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Jews haven't blockaded Hong Kong yet.
Do you see how commerce demands the free flow of goods and services?
How many Jews have Polish, Russian, or Romanian surnames?
Should they go home??
Google Khan Younis if you're honestly interested in Gazan living conditions under Jewish occupation.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 30, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Gaza is Judenrein so why does Gaza maintain refugee camps? Looks more like self-inflicted ghettoes to me.

AOL Search


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 30, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Jews control three of Gaza's land borders, air space, coastal water, and flood control infrastructure; how is that Judenfrei?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 30, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


That may be the case but why do the people live like rats in the city dump? I think it's by design by the leaders to advertise and garner pity. I am willing to bet the people would clean it up if they were allowed to move the rubble and trash.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 30, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Maybe the rich rats don't want to pay their fair share of the clean up?
Where would they move the rubble and trash to?
Gaza could be some of the most valuable real estate on the planet if Jews and Arabs ever find a way to stop killing each other for it.


----------



## Sally (Dec 30, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Say, Mr. George, since we are on the Middle East forum, can you give  us your take about how the Middle East might be a peaceful place to live if the Muslims of different sects stopped killing each other along with the Christians, or don't you care about this at all if the Jews are not involved for you to blame?  Strange how Mr. George, even though he is now on the Middle East forum, he still wants to blabber about Israel and nothing else.  As for the rubble, maybe the Saudis who are very, very wealthy can pay the Gazans to accumulate the trash in specific places and then the Saudis can lease some huge garbage scows  to pick up the rubble and dump it in the ocean or in their country since they have a lot of desert land.  As for a valuable piece of real estate, why if the Gazans had been peaceful and not started shooting off rockets into Israel, they could have built a Monte Carlo in part of the strip.  Think of all the gambling money they could have raked in from visitors all over the world, just like the Native Americans are doing with their casinos.  Why not visit the Chumash Casino or Perchango Casino, Mr. George, and find out how they started and you can give the Gazans some advice on how to go about it.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 30, 2013)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


"The Iraqi 'Comprehensive Plan to End Displacement', developed with UNHCR's support, incorporates key humanitarian elements tailored to improve access to basic services, livelihoods and employment in areas of return. 

"It also includes shelter programmes for areas of displacement.

"Due to the unrest in the Syrian Arab Republic (Syria), Iraqi refugees in that country are increasingly opting to return home in large numbers, with some 32,000 arriving in July and August 2012 alone. 

"This movement is in addition to the flight of thousands of Syrian nationals escaping the violence, who are either being accommodated by host communities or residing in camps. 

"Another challenge facing the Iraqi Government and the international community is to provide humanitarian assistance and sustainable solutions for some 1.2 million Iraqi internally displaced persons (IDPs), in addition to offering protection and emergency support to tens of thousands of refugees in the country."

*Which country do you blame for the millions of Iraqi refugees, Syria or Lebanon?*

UNHCR - Iraq


----------



## Sally (Dec 30, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




I giess Mr. George has never visited any casinos in his area so forget about the job for Mr. George of showing the Gazans how to become another Monte Carlo.  Actually, Mr. George, even though I know you hate this country but wouldn't dream of leaving your little apartment for a place where you would feel more comfortable (like Cuba perhaps), I blame the outside insurgents which poured into Iraq because they couldn't stand the thought of a democracy there.  Democracy appears to be incompatible with Islam.  As for Syria, it was between Assad and the FSA.  Again the outside insurgents came pouring in instead of letting the two Syrian entities fight it out amongst themselves.  As for Lebanon, couldn't the Palestinians have behaved themselves in Lebanon?  Did they really have to start in on the Maronite Christians.  However, you just continue on with your Cut and Pastes over and over.  No one wants to see your crown slip from being the King of Cut and Pastes.  I bet you that if Mr. George could find a way, he would even try to blame the U.S. and Israel for Black September when the previous King of Jordan, with the help of the Pakistani Army, killed thousands and thousands of Palestinians.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 31, 2013)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


*Insurgents poured into Iraq to defend it against an illegal invasion by the greatest purveyor of violence on the planet, exactly as the war whore$ privately predicted; obviously democracy isn't compatible with capitalism
*
*Likewise the greatest purveyor of violence in the world was stoking the for-profit killing in Syria:*

"In June 2012, the Central Intelligence Agency was reported to be involved in covert operations along the Turkish-Syrian border, where agents investigated rebel groups, recommending arms providers which groups to give aid to. 

"Agents also helped opposition forces develop supply routes, and provided them with communications training.[20] 

"CIA operatives distributed assault rifles, anti-tank rocket launchers and other ammunition to Syrian opposition. 

"The State Department has reportedly allocated $15 million for civilian opposition groups in Syria.[21]

"In July 2012, the United States government granted a non-governmental organization called Syrian Support Group a license to fund the Free Syrian Army.[22]

"In early March 2013, a Jordanian security source revealed that the United States, Britain, and France were training non-Islamist rebels in Jordan.[23] 

"In April 2013, also in Jordan, the United States had set up a $70 million program in the country 'that is training the kingdom&#8217;s special forces to identify and secure chemical-weapons sites across Syria should the regime fall and the wrong rebels look like getting their hands on them.'[24]

"In April 2013, the Obama administration promised to double non-lethal aid to rebels, specifically to $250 million..."

"An argument exists that the Obama administration is not interested in a quick victory in Syria, instead it wants a protracted conflict to drain Iranian and Hezbollah resources."

Foreign involvement in the Syrian Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*In other words, Has(ally)bara, the greatest purveyor of violence in the world is prolonging Syria's misery to bleed Iran and Hezbolla; aren't you happy?*


----------



## Desperado (Dec 31, 2013)

Not our problem, let them sort it out for themselves.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 31, 2013)

Desperado said:


> Not our problem, let them sort it out for themselves.


Some would argue we made it our problem with OIL in 2003 or Desert Storm in 1991 or Operation Ajax in 1953.


----------



## Desperado (Dec 31, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Not our problem, let them sort it out for themselves.
> ...



That was then, this is now.
Times have changed. Not our problem....


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 31, 2013)

Desperado said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


Are you planning to visit Boston or New York anytime in the future?


----------



## Desperado (Dec 31, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Why do you ask?
No intention of visiting the home of liberalism anytime soon.


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 31, 2013)

Problem is Egypt refuses to grant any right of return to their Palestinians.  Same for all the other Arab countries surrounding Israel.
Golly gee why is that?  Boy, that's a tough question, huh?




Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


----------



## Desperado (Dec 31, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Problem is Egypt refuses to grant any right of return to their Palestinians.  Same for all the other Arab countries surrounding Israel.



Again I ask: Why is this any concern of the United States?


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 31, 2013)

Excellent question.  Thanks for asking.  Israel's contributions to the USA are many indeed.

How the U.S. Gains from Israel Alliance - The Washington Institute for Near East Policy




Desperado said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Problem is Egypt refuses to grant any right of return to their Palestinians.  Same for all the other Arab countries surrounding Israel.
> ...


----------



## Desperado (Dec 31, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Excellent question.  Thanks for asking.  Israel's contributions to the USA are many indeed.
> 
> How the U.S. Gains from Israel Alliance - The Washington Institute for Near East Policy
> 
> ...




The Washington Institute for Near East Policy - Might be more believable if it was not so Biased toward Israel. 
 However, I asked how the Syrian Crises Spreading Into Lebanon effects the United States,  I do not believe I mentioned Israel at all in my posts.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 31, 2013)

Lebanese Air Force fired on a Syrian helicopter that entered Lebanese air space.


----------



## Sally (Dec 31, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Aren't you happy that you can pass the time of day on the Internet being the King of Cut and Pastes that you get from your favorite sites?   What else would you do with your time?  I think the readers realize by now that you hate the U.S., and I wish you would pick yourself up and go somewhere else and let someone from another foreign country take your place.  So many people are eager to be citizens of the country that Mr. George hates and wants to keep blaming things on.  Say, maybe Mr. George, since he seems worried about Iran and Hezbollah can park himself permanently in Iran, and an Iranian who desires to leave can take his place here.


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 31, 2013)

With all well due respect Sally, I wish we had more like George here to show everyone how Israel's enemies are also the enemies of the USA.




Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 31, 2013)

leave george alone----he is enjoying his fantasies


----------



## Sally (Dec 31, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> leave george alone----he is enjoying his fantasies



I really would be curious why Mr. George hates this country so much as well as the Jews.  One would think that the Jews in the Los Angeles area ganged up on him, preventing him from having a decent life.  If Mr. George really cared about the Arabs and since he is posting on a Middle East forum, he would certainly be posting some news from several Middle East countries telling us what is happening to innocent Arabs living there.  I guess unless he can blame something on the U.S. or the Jews, he doesn't concern himself with what is happening to innocent people.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 31, 2013)

Desperado said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


Boston Marathon bombings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.911memorial.org/

*On the same day as the Boston Marathon bombing, a series of explosions ripped through Iraq killing dozens of potential voters around polling stations, as I recall.

What if that is our future?*


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 31, 2013)

MJB12741 said:


> Problem is Egypt refuses to grant any right of return to their Palestinians.  Same for all the other Arab countries surrounding Israel.
> Golly gee why is that?  Boy, that's a tough question, huh?
> 
> 
> ...


Neither Egypt nor any other Arab state evicted 700,000 Palestinians from their homes, businesses, and bank accounts in 1948.

Israel did.

Remember?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 31, 2013)

Desperado said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent question.  Thanks for asking.  Israel's contributions to the USA are many indeed.
> ...


In 2003 Wesley Clark published a book in which he revealed a conversations he had in the Pentagon two months after 911. Clark was speaking to an officer who had mentioned a memo that came from Rumsfeld's office days after the NY terror attacks which said Iraq was slated for invasion. Their November conversation confirmed Saddam's fate and also stipulated there were six other Muslim countries slated for regime change: Libya, Lebanon, Syria, Somalia, Sudan, and Iran.

Wesley Clark - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Apparently, the goal is to redraw the hundred year-old borders of the Middle East by fracturing Iraq and Syria and creating a new state: Free Kurdistan, garrisoned by NATO troops, protected on the north by Turkey and in the South by Israel. Syrian real estate is required to provide pipeline routes from the Caspian sea oil fields to a port on the eastern Mediterranean.

If you scroll down a few pages in the following link, you'll find one possible map of this New Middle East that the US and Israel are seeking to impose on those living there.

Plans for Redrawing the Middle East: The Project for a ?New Middle East? | Global Research


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 31, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> Lebanese Air Force fired on a Syrian helicopter that entered Lebanese air space.


"The anti-aircraft fire came a day after Lebanese President Michel Sleiman announced that Saudi Arabia had pledged $3 billion for the under-equipped army to buy French weapons.

"Saudi Arabia is a key supporter of the Syrian uprising. 

"Lebanon's Shiite Hezbollah militia, which controls much of the border region apart from the mainly Sunni Arsal district, is a leading ally of the Syrian regime."

Lebanon army fires on Syria aircraft for 'first time'


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 31, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Support radicals and terrorists could well make the democratic process a danger.  Terror will keep people locked in their homes.
Fear is our worst enemy.  We let terrorists win when we change our lives to accommodate them.  
Being careful and concerned about security but get on with life.
Israel lives with the threat of terror everyday.  They take security seriously but special event and normal activities go on. 
If you think we should or will have voting or other major events threatened by terrorist, get up and do something o speak against such groups.  
Hamas is a terrorist group because of it's ties to the MB  Egypt.  Europeans engaged with groups that have hamas ties risk arrest.
Cut their pipeline and funding and these terror groups can't function.
Support open dialogue and peace talks.  Support education that exposes extremism and fundimentalism.  Support the disarmament of groups like Hamas and Islamic Jihad.
Before Hamas used gaza to launch their own war on Israel there was no blockade.  When Gaza is quiet the crossing are open both to Israel and to Egypt.
Peace will bring prosperity to the region.  War and hostility hurts everyone.
Teach peace, plurality and tolerance to this generation and prepare the way for the next.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 31, 2013)

aris2chat said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


*Who created Hamas?*

"Another often cited example is Israeli support of Islamic movements in the 1970s and 1980s intended to weaken the PLO, and leading to the creation of Hamas.[5][6][7]

"With its takeover of Gaza after the 1967 war with Egypt, Israel hunted down secular Palestinian Liberation Organization factions but dropped the previous Egyptian rulers' harsh restrictions against Islamic activists.[8] 

"In fact, Israel for many years tolerated and at times encouraged Islamic activists and groups as a counterweight to the secular nationalists of the PLO and its dominant faction, Fatah.[8][9] 

"Among the activists benefited was Sheikh Ahmed Yassin, leader of the Muslim Brotherhood in Gaza, who had also formed the Islamist group Mujama al-Islamiya in 1973, a charity recognized by Israel in 1979. Israel allowed the organization to build mosques, clubs, schools, and a library in Gaza."

Blowback (intelligence) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 31, 2013)

Without PLO violence there would have been no need to play differing groups against each other.
Violence and hate, misunderstanding and libels have brought on so many deaths.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 31, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Problem is Egypt refuses to grant any right of return to their Palestinians.  Same for all the other Arab countries surrounding Israel.
> ...


Israel didn't, the Palestinians joined 5 Arab nations in attacking Israel and trying to destroy it and it didn't work out. Those that didn't, ended up being Israeli citizens with full rights, which comprise the current 2 million Arabs Muslims  that are Israeli citizens. 

The people that evicted and committed "ethnic cleansing" were the Arab countries, on their indigenous Jews who had been living in those countries for thousands of years. Look it up. Over a million Jews fled several Arab countries.  Are you concerned for their rights or just the fake Palestinian IslamoNazis?


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 31, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Problem is Egypt refuses to grant any right of return to their Palestinians.  Same for all the other Arab countries surrounding Israel.
> ...



Can't 'remember what never happened!  There's reliable documentation (from Palestinian Arabs themselves) that over half the 'refugees' were NOT  'forced out by Israel' as Georgie likes to pretend.

We will likely never know how many were urged out by the AL "leaders", and how many were bullied into leaving by the "Palestinian fighters".   

And in the meantime, Georgie continues to deny that any Arab nation illegally stripped its Jewish citizens of all their rights, property and land. That international conspiracy to commit ethnic cleansing beggared and ejected narly a million people from all over the Muslim ME.   

And let's not forget the well-documented ethnic cleansing at gunpoint of the Jewish population of East Jerusalem after the Jordanians over-ran it.  Where's Georgie's dismay over THAT episode? 

Until Georgie acknowledges the ethnic cleansing by the AL cabal - there's no need to try to assess how many of the so-claimed Palestinian 'refugees' were actually 'Palestinian' and actually refugees.

NB:  The above does not constitute a denial of possible Israeli wrong-doing vis-à-vis non-combatant Arab individuals.  But let's note that the 25% or so of Israeli citizens who are Muslim or Christian haven't been leaving en masse, or seeking political asylum in other Arab nations, etc.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 1, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Without PLO violence there would have been no need to play differing groups against each other.
> Violence and hate, misunderstanding and libels have brought on so many deaths.


Without the Zionist colonization of Palestine which allowed 650,000 Jews to inflict their nation upon 1.2 million non-Jews in 1948, the PLO and its violence would never have been necessary. Colonialism and Jewish apartheid are still the problems in Palestine.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 1, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Without PLO violence there would have been no need to play differing groups against each other.
> ...



Thats just nonsense. 

You are apparently hoping to avoid addressing islams past history of conquest and rapine across Europe, for example. Islams history is one of littering dead bodies across the landscape in furtherance of its expansionist nature. 

You are apparently hoping to avoid addressing the fact that Islamic terrorism is a product of state support and empowerment. Lets not pretend that the spectacular acts of mass murder that we have witnessed in the recent past were not aided and abetted by islamist governments and islamist charities.

Let's take a look at the Koran, the hadith, and Muhammad's sacralized biography (_Sirat Rasul Allah_, by Ibn Ishaq) which were recorded more than a millennium before America and the modern state of Israel were formed:

 Allah's Apostle said, "I have been sent with the shortest expressions bearing the widest meanings, and I have been made victorious with terror, and while I was sleeping, the keys of the treasures of the world were brought to me and put in my hand." _Bukhari Vol 4, Bk 52, No 220_ 

 A Book revealed unto thee,- So let thy heart be oppressed no more by any difficulty on that account,- that with it thou mightest warn the infidels and teach the Believers. Follow (O men!) the revelation given unto you from your Lord, and follow not, as friends or protectors, other than Him. Little it is ye remember of admonition. How many a township have We destroyed! As a raid by night, or while they slept at noon, Our terror came unto them. No plea had they, when Our terror came unto them, save that they said: Lo! We were wrong-doers. _Qur'an 7:2-5_


----------



## Hollie (Jan 1, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




*You do understand that people at the Boston marathon were not gathering to vote, right?

You're hoping to make some nonsensical connection that doesn't exist.*


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 1, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Lebanese Air Force fired on a Syrian helicopter that entered Lebanese air space.
> ...





...and a sunni leader has been arrested in Lebanon
.......and a palestinians representative in Prague has been killed
..and life goes on
The US and France have also pledged to aircraft to Lebanon.  Most of what the air force had prior to the civil war rusted.  Air force was grounded during the civil war and but for a few helicopters and light training planes was non existent for the last four decades.
Lebanon does not want Syria.  It already struggling with the refugees as it is.  Even Hezbullah has lost support with in Lebanon.
The economy is still suffering and assassinations unfortunately still take place.  Syria's war is not welcome and the army is trying to make that clear to all sides.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 1, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Without PLO violence there would have been no need to play differing groups against each other.
> Violence and hate, misunderstanding and libels have brought on so many deaths.


*Arab and Jew weren't engaging in violence and hate in Palestine a hundred years ago at nearly the same level they have been since 1948.*

"Sir Ronald Storrs, the first Governor of Jerusalem, certainly had no illusions about what a 'Jewish homeland' in Palestine meant for the British Empire: 'It will form for England,' he said, '*a little loyal Jewish Ulster in a sea of potentially hostile Arabism.*'

"Storrs analogy was no accident. Ireland was where the English invented the tactic of divide and conquer, and where the devastating effectiveness of using foreign settlers to drive a wedge between the colonial rulers and the colonized made it a template for worldwide imperial rule."

*Do you find it coincidental that Sir Ronald made this statement about the same time the Royal Navy was switching from coal to oil to power its imperial fleets?*

Divide and Conquer as Imperial Rules - FPIF


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 1, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


Where did I say the people in Boston were gathering to vote?
On the same day as the Boston bombings dozens of Iraqis were murdered by bombs timed to go off as eligible voters took part in the registration process. I said such a scenario is possible, if not likely, in this country if we continue facilitating the mass killing of Muslims in Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, Libya, and Lebanon.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 1, 2014)

Roudy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


"The history of the Palestinian exodus is closely tied to the events of the war in Palestine, which lasted from 1947 to 1949, and to the political events preceding it. In September 1949, the United Nations Conciliation Commission for Palestine estimated 711,000 Palestinian refugees existed outside Israel,[25] with about one-quarter of the estimated 160,000 Palestinian Arabs remaining in Israel as 'internal refugees'.

"The Palestinians say they were evicted at bayonet-point and by panic deliberately incited by the Zionists.[26]

"Efraim Karsh believes that the Israeli government never took such a "simplistic, single-cause viewpoint".[27] Walid Khalidi[28][29] and Ilan Pappé say that the expulsion was based on a deliberate policy.[30] 

"Based on the protocols of Israel's cabinet meetings, the Haganah Archive in Tel Aviv, and the IDF and Israel Defense Ministry Archive in Givatayim,[31] a number of historians have concluded that around half the Palestinians who became refugees were evicted by the Israeli army but this was not an organized policy.[10]:57:3864:462587[32]"

1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sally (Jan 1, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Without PLO violence there would have been no need to play differing groups against each other.
> ...



Attention; Attention, New Readers.  Mr. George has pulled this one thing up (of course with all his other things he has constantly pulled up) because he doesn't want to miss any new readers to this forum.  He figures that some of the new readers reading his spammed sites will start hating the Jews and Israel as much as he does.  However, if anyone wants to get an old, old tattered copy of one of his SPAMS from him, he will be happy to sign one for you in the 7/11 closest to his little apartment.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 1, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


"Investigative journalist Seymour Hershs recent revelations that the Israeli government is encouraging Kurdish separatism in Iraq, Iran, and Syria should ring a bell for anyone who has followed the long history of English imperial ambitions.

"It is no surprise that the Israelis should be using the tactic of 'divide and conquer,' the cornerstone policy of an empire that dominated virtually every continent on the globe save South America. 

"*The Jewish population of British-controlled Palestine was, after all, victim to exactly the same kind of ethnic manipulation* that the Sharon government is presently attempting in Northern Iraq.

"Following the absorption of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, the British set about shoring up their rule by the tried and true strategy of *pitting ethnic group against ethnic group, tribe against tribe, and religion against religion.* 

"When British Foreign Secretary Arthur James Balfour issued his famous 1917 Declaration guaranteeing a 'homeland' for the Jewish people in Palestine, he was less concerned with righting a two thousand year old wrong than creating divisions that would serve growing British interests in the Middle East.

"Sir Ronald Storrs, the first Governor of Jerusalem...

*You know the rest.*

Divide and Conquer as Imperial Rules - FPIF


----------



## Sally (Jan 1, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Remember, folks, Mr. George will be awaiting those who want to receive a signed copy of one of the old stuff he has pulled up continuously.  After all, with the Internet he can just pull these old sites up again.  If it wasn't for the Internet and all the sites Mr. George runs to that he feels he has to post over and over to catch any new readers (he at least must have the brains to realize that the old readers who have seen his stuff over and over are not going to read anything but once), he really would be one unhappy fellow.  He has never gotten as much attention in his life as he has gotten because of these forums.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 1, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


*"Ireland as Imperial Laboratory
*
"The parallels between Israel and Ireland are almost eerie, unless one remembers that the latter was the laboratory for British colonialism. 

"As in Ulster, Israeli settlers in the Occupied Territories have special privileges that divide them from Palestinians (and other Israelis as well). As in Ireland, Israeli settlers rely on the military to protect them from the 'natives.' 

"And as in Northern Ireland, there are political organizations, like the National Religious Party and the Moledet Party, which whip up sectarian hatred, and keep the population divided. 

"The latter two parties both advocate the forcible transfer of all ArabsPalestinians and Israelis aliketo Jordan and Egypt."

Divide and Conquer as Imperial Rules - FPIF


----------



## Desperado (Jan 1, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> What if that is our future?[/B]



What if..... Sorry I don't play that game.?"


----------



## Sally (Jan 1, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Mr. George, would you please give the readers both old and new your reason for posting the same things over and over.  You have to realize that the old readers have seen your sites numerous times since  you can't seem to restrain yourself from pulling them up continuously.   One time a poster on some forum did admit that he posted the same things over and over because he believe that many new people show up every day and he wanted them to see his stuff.  Is that your reason for posting these sites umpteen times?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 1, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I would rather read about the 1/3 who imposed their will on a 2/3 majority to take over a country. Must be some fascinating stories there. Course, we can do without the Balfours and the Rockefellers. Oh, and did the 1/3 have a bugle tooter to blow down some walls? That always amazed me about ol' Joshua, who must have had some set of lungs.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 1, 2014)

"It was 'divide and conquer' that made it possible for an insignificant island in the north of Europe to rule the world. Division and chaos, tribal, religious and ethnic hatred, were the secret to empire. 

"Guns and artillery were always in the background in case things went awry, but in fact, it rarely came to that.

"It would appear the Israelis have paid close attention to English colonial policy because their policies in the Occupied Territories bear a distressing resemblance to Ireland under the Penal Laws

"The Israeli Knesset recently prevented Palestinians married to Arab Israelis from acquiring citizenship, a page lifted almost directly from the 1692 laws. 

"Israeli human rights activist Yael Stein called the action 'racist,' and Knesset member Zeeva Galon said it denied 'the fundamental right of Arab Israelis to start families.' 

"Even the U.S. is uncomfortable with the legislation. 'The new law,' said U.S. State Department spokesman Phillip Reeker, 'singles out one group for different treatment than others.'

"Which, of course, was the whole point."

Divide and Conquer as Imperial Rules - FPIF

*Of course.*


----------



## Sally (Jan 1, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> "It was 'divide and conquer' that made it possible for an insignificant island in the north of Europe to rule the world. Division and chaos, tribal, religious and ethnic hatred, were the secret to empire.
> 
> "Guns and artillery were always in the background in case things went awry, but in fact, it rarely came to that.
> 
> ...




I wonder if Mr. George will ever own up as to why he is spamming this forum with the same old Cuts and Pastes.  Cutting and pasting an article once should be enough.  What would Mr. George do if he couldn't Cut and Paste his way through forums?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 2, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "It was 'divide and conquer' that made it possible for an insignificant island in the north of Europe to rule the world. Division and chaos, tribal, religious and ethnic hatred, were the secret to empire.
> ...


"Syrian warplanes bombed on Wednesday a barren range of Lebanese hills used by Syrian rebels and refugees to cross between the two countries, wounding at least 10 Syrians who were rushed to hospital in a nearby Lebanese town, Beirut's state-run National News Agency said.

Cross-border strikes have been particularly intense this week around the town of Arsal, where thousands of Syrians have fled to escape their country's civil war over the past months. The attack came days after Lebanese forces fired on Syrian helicopters near the border, an apparent attempt by Lebanon to signal that it would be forceful in defending its territory..."

"More than 130,000 people have been killed so far in the war, now in its third year, according to the Observatory. The group closely monitors the violence in Syria through a network of activists across the country. The U.N. said in July that 100,000 Syrians have been killed, and has not updated that figure since. One third of Syria's entire pre-war population of 23 million people has been displaced because of the fighting."

*We can all be sure Has(ally)bara would be far more wonderous if a proportionate number of Jews had been maimed, murdered, and displaced by US sponsored aggression in the New Middle East*

Syrian Warplanes Bomb Hills Inside Lebanon - ABC News

*BTW, Moron...why would anyone communicate on the internet without using its resources?*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



What I do not get is why this Zionist poster keeps starting threads it obviously has no interest in discussing and objects to others using sources to respond in these threads


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 2, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> "It was 'divide and conquer' that made it possible for an insignificant island in the north of Europe to rule the world. Division and chaos, tribal, religious and ethnic hatred, were the secret to empire.
> 
> "Guns and artillery were always in the background in case things went awry, but in fact, it rarely came to that.
> 
> ...




 You do realise that the same law is evident in the Islamic nations surrounding Palestine, and no Israeli is allowed to even enter half of them.  For the record the European Union also has similar laws in place to stop the illegal marriages of migrants to paid brides for citizenship.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...




 I wonder how you would respond if your insurance company refused to pay for your medical treatment because the costs had gone up due to the US sponsored aggression on civilian targets.
 You do know that very b=nearly 90% of all the US medical supplies comes from Israel because it is cheaper and better quality than any other suppliers


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Ha$bara, maybe?


----------



## Hollie (Jan 2, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Communication is fine, George. You don't do that. Your cutting and pasting of articles from tabloid websites which designed to promote conspiracy theories are really quite laughable.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 2, 2014)

The Zionists should be ashamed of themselves for their treatment of Palestinians with peace offerings, a security fence & land concessions to keep them in Israel instead of helping to free the squatters back to their indigenous homelands.  Disgusting Zionists.





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Not only that, but Mr. George spams the same stuff over and over because he thinks loads of new readers come to this forum each day and he wants them to start hating Israel and the U.S. the same as he does, figuring his Cuts and Pastes will do the trick.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


That's okay,there's a lot of things you don't get.


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



One of the obvious things that this Palestinian prisoner lover doesnt get is that when someone posts the same articles over and over that is called SPAM.  What I do find amusing about this Palestinian prisoner lover is that she appears to be on duty all the time to thank those with the same ugly mind set as she has no matter how idiotic their posts might be.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 2, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


What would you know about communication, Holly?
Your only reason for being here is to lie about the Jewish colonization of Palestine, and your amateur night attempts at that are even more laughable than your conceit.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 2, 2014)

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Sounds like free speech is a foreign concept to you.
Maybe you'd find Jerusalem even more amusing?
Hasbara might even introduce you to SPAM


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Nobody is denying you free speech here, Georgie.  However, what you are actually doing is spamming  this forum with the same old stuff over and over.  It is very, very rare when you post a paragraph or two in your own words, but I think anyone with any intelligence at all realizes that you really are the crowned King of Cut and Pastes and all you seem to do constantly is spam the forum with them.  Why not be man enough to admit that the reason you resort to the same old cuts and pastes is that  you feel each day many, many more people come to this forum and any other forum you use  and  you don't want them to miss any of your cuts and pastes because you feel that after some of them read your stuff, they will begin to hate the U.S. and Israel as much as you do.  At least another poster was honest enough way back to admit that it was his feeling that dozens of new posters come to a forum every day and that is why he kept on posting the same stuff because he wanted the new posters to see them.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 2, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Youre angry. I get that. Youre angry that your cutting and pasting from wiki, and the hasbara slogan, get less credibility that you would wish. 

Its your intention to blame the Joooos (and the Great Satan), for every disaster, pratfall and fubar that moslems create for themselves. Its pretty clear that the combatants (sunni vs. shia)  are not going to lose sleep over the massacre of those on the wrong side of _The Islam_. Using the ancient religoius hatreds that cause the sunni and shia to slaughter each other as an excuse to promote your goofy conspiracy theories really should be the object of ridicule.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 2, 2014)

Sally said:


> Nobody is denying you free speech here, Georgie.  However, what you are actually doing is spamming  this forum with the same old stuff over and over.  It is very, very rare when you post a paragraph or two in your own words, but I think anyone with any intelligence at all realizes that you really are the crowned King of Cut and Pastes and all you seem to do constantly is spam the forum with them.  Why not be man enough to admit that the reason you resort to the same old cuts and pastes is that  you feel each day many, many more people come to this forum and any other forum you use  and  you don't want them to miss any of your cuts and pastes because you feel that after some of them read your stuff, they will begin to hate the U.S. and Israel as much as you do.  At least another poster was honest enough way back to admit that it was his feeling that dozens of new posters come to a forum every day and that is why he kept on posting the same stuff because he wanted the new posters to see them.


Silly-Sally, the Queen of run-on-sentences has spoken.    ...


----------



## Hollie (Jan 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody is denying you free speech here, Georgie.  However, what you are actually doing is spamming  this forum with the same old stuff over and over.  It is very, very rare when you post a paragraph or two in your own words, but I think anyone with any intelligence at all realizes that you really are the crowned King of Cut and Pastes and all you seem to do constantly is spam the forum with them.  Why not be man enough to admit that the reason you resort to the same old cuts and pastes is that  you feel each day many, many more people come to this forum and any other forum you use  and  you don't want them to miss any of your cuts and pastes because you feel that after some of them read your stuff, they will begin to hate the U.S. and Israel as much as you do.  At least another poster was honest enough way back to admit that it was his feeling that dozens of new posters come to a forum every day and that is why he kept on posting the same stuff because he wanted the new posters to see them.
> ...



_Suuuuuuuuuuu we_.  The queen of pointlessness has spammed the thread, as usual.     .......


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



You got that one right, the Queen of pointlessness certainly describes him.  Maybe Sunni Man AKA Mr. Cuckoo wanted to be an English teacher, but he just couldn't pass any college courses.  After all, I don't think it made a hit with his professor when he  was asked to write an essay and all he wrote was "Do tell" or "No doubt."


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 2, 2014)

I thank God I wasn't born a low life Sunni Man.





Sally said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 2, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> I thank God I wasn't born a low life Sunni Man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



most Sunni are not like the man on this forum.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 2, 2014)

Not here in the USA.  However I find most Sunni's in the Middle East are like this goofball we have here.




aris2chat said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > I thank God I wasn't born a low life Sunni Man.
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 3, 2014)

How many more must die in Lebanon thanks to Syria?  

The Syrian Refugee Crisis is Pushing Lebanon to the Brink | Wilson Center


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 3, 2014)

No doubt   ....


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 3, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> How many more must die in Lebanon thanks to Syria?
> 
> The Syrian Refugee Crisis is Pushing Lebanon to the Brink | Wilson Center



As far as Syria is concerned, there never was a Lebanon.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 3, 2014)

So true.  And if this Syrian conflict continues much longer, the Syrians will even leave their own country in ruins. 




Indeependent said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > How many more must die in Lebanon thanks to Syria?
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 4, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "It was 'divide and conquer' that made it possible for an insignificant island in the north of Europe to rule the world. Division and chaos, tribal, religious and ethnic hatred, were the secret to empire.
> ...


I hope you realize no Arab or European state has received as much US foreign aid since WWII as Israel, and Israel alleges to be the only democracy in the Middle East.

To whom much is given, much is expected, or maybe you think Arab apartheid and human rights violations justify the same crimes when Jews control the monopoly of state violence?


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 4, 2014)

You don't think more was spent on Iraq or Afghanistan?
US give more to the arab states than to Israel.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 4, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


*I hope this isn't a "tabloid website"*

Syrian Warplanes Bomb Hills Inside Lebanon - ABC News

"On Monday, the Lebanese army fired on Syrian aircraft that they said violated the country's airspace. It was the first time Lebanon had defended its borders from Syria's military since the uprising broke out nearly three years ago."

*Do you have any idea what would happen to the Lebanese army the first time it fired on the Israeli aircraft that regularly violate their air space?*


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 4, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> You don't think more was spent on Iraq or Afghanistan?
> US give more to the arab states than to Israel.


$118 billion since the end of WWII has gone to Israel.
I suspect the true cost of the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan will eventually make the $118 billion look like pocket change, by comparison.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > You don't think more was spent on Iraq or Afghanistan?
> ...



More than $2 trillion has been spent on Iraq


----------



## Hollie (Jan 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



*Why don't you tell us?*


----------



## Hollie (Jan 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



This has been addressed on many occasions. We have mutual interests and share common goals and aspirations with Israel.

The real issue is why the US contributes as much as it does to the welfare fraud program that helps support an Islamic terrorist enclave in Gaza.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 4, 2014)

Syria lost it's whole air force and air defense going up against Israel.  Jordan and Egypt were usually out classed.  Lebanese Air Force have given warning, when it had planes, to Israelis, but avoided direct confrontation.  They might have been trained in the beginning in the same places, usually England, but the type of planes and maintenance, nor the type of training back home were not the same.
Now Israel's air superiority would be hard to match.
Lebanon is long over due to for it's own air force again.  Time for it to protect it's land, not have militias like Hezbullah act as self appointed armies picking who to wage war on, without Lebanese consent or consideration.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 4, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> How many more must die in Lebanon thanks to Syria?
> 
> The Syrian Refugee Crisis is Pushing Lebanon to the Brink | Wilson Center




MJB-----as far as I am concerned-----you have nailed the   BIG ISSUE.    The fate of not 
only syria---but also of lebanon---- depends on  Assad's descent to hell,  along with all 
Hezbollah and al Queida elements polluting both lands


----------



## Hollie (Jan 4, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Syria lost it's whole air force and air defense going up against Israel.  Jordan and Egypt were usually out classed.  Lebanese Air Force have given warning, when it had planes, to Israelis, but avoided direct confrontation.  They might have been trained in the beginning in the same places, usually England, but the type of planes and maintenance, nor the type of training back home were not the same.
> Now Israel's air superiority would be hard to match.
> Lebanon is long over due to for it's own air force again.  Time for it to protect it's land, not have militias like Hezbullah act as self appointed armies picking who to wage war on, without Lebanese consent or consideration.



Good post, aris2chat. In connection with Lebanon not having militias like Hezbullah acting as self appointed armies, that is problematic. The true military power in Lebanon today rests with Hezbullah via their being financed by the Iranian mullocrats. The important decisions regarding matters of war and political strategy as promoted by Hezbullah are being made and conducted by Iran. While Hezbullah has seats in the Lebanese Parliament, they act without regard to being a part of that representative government.  The war that Hezbullah initiated with Israel in 2006 was a disaster for Lebanon. That war was initiated unilaterally by Hezbullah without regard or consideration for their responsibility to the Lebanese government. The Lebanese have made (or at least created the perception of having made) common cause with Hezbullah against Israel and in so doing, they risk sharing Hezbullahs fate.

The bottom line is that the sunni/salafi/wahabbi version of Islamic totalitarianism is competing in a blood feud with the shia/Alawite version. Both sides have a vested interest in repression and exploitation. For example, Lebanon's occupation by Syria, while being a burden and existential threat to the everyday Lebanese, is an invaluable asset to the al-Assad - Alawite regime and to the Hezbullah fascists under his protection. They won't give it up without a fight that will not stop until there is one last jihadi standing, (and I hope a Marine sniper is there to take out that loser).


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 4, 2014)

so well stated   Hollie and Aris------it is possible that there are persons living 
  in the world today who are ignorant of the   GIANT  sunni/shiite   competing 
  tornados -----ripping the planet apart?----------well---yes---it is more than 
  possible------..........sad fact

  I am very much concerned that some jerks may believe that adding energy 
  to one of those forces over the other constitutes a reasonable tactic.....
  something like the jerky tactic of  FUNDING THE TALIBAN


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 4, 2014)

The cowardly IDF got their ass handed to them by Hezbollah in their ill fated invasion of Lebanon in 2006

And I seriously doubt Israel wants to repeat that military mistake again.    ....


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The cowardly IDF got their ass handed to them by Hezbollah in their ill fated invasion of Lebanon in 2006
> 
> And I seriously doubt Israel wants to repeat that military mistake again.    ....




OH?    so why are the filthy hezbollah dogs  complaining?     I agree that Israel 
 made a big mistake in Lebanon-----too many boots on the ground.    There should 
 not have been even one------not even a lefty.    Poor nus-kharah-alla


----------



## Hollie (Jan 4, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The cowardly IDF got their ass handed to them by Hezbollah in their ill fated invasion of Lebanon in 2006
> 
> And I seriously doubt Israel wants to repeat that military mistake again.    ....



And as usual, you're clueless, ignorant of the facts and have nothing of value to contribute.   ......


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The cowardly IDF got their ass handed to them by Hezbollah in their ill fated invasion of Lebanon in 2006
> ...




have you never seen cheerleaders at football games during half time?

no matter how things are going----they CHEER their home team----describe their 
own as  VICTORIOUS------and the other guys as  "eating dust"----and they 
jump up and down whilst chanting their songs


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 4, 2014)

Hollie said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Syria lost it's whole air force and air defense going up against Israel.  Jordan and Egypt were usually out classed.  Lebanese Air Force have given warning, when it had planes, to Israelis, but avoided direct confrontation.  They might have been trained in the beginning in the same places, usually England, but the type of planes and maintenance, nor the type of training back home were not the same.
> ...



Haf-Ass used to drain billions from Lebanon till the cedar revolution.
Lebanon needs it's own military, not political factions with private armies.  Lebanese forces need to protect it's own borders not have thugs presume to do it for them.  For too many years the army, where there was of it, was afraid to enter the south.  There is the shiite problem of soldiers going up against their own sect.  That was the reason the military stood down, and the air force was grounded, during the civil war.
Lebanese have to see themselves as Lebanese not this or that faith, first and foremost.  They need to trust their government more than their clan lords and clerics.
Complicated mess that will not fix itself over night.  Disarming Hezbullah would be a good start, since the other factions had to disarm after the war.  Hezbullah has to renounce it's ties to Iran as well, but one step at a time.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 4, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Yeah, you're right. I just couldn't help commenting on the typical pattern of stupidity that defines the pointless comments by _Suuuuuuuuuu - we_.

He typically stumbles like a drunk into a thread, dumps some idiotic, inane idiocy and then shuffles along when he's either ignore or ridiculed, usually the latter.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 4, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The cowardly IDF got their ass handed to them by Hezbollah in their ill fated invasion of Lebanon in 2006
> ...


LOL.......you just described your self and your inane post.  ^^^   .


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 4, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


But not in foreign aid.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes but he sure is good for all the laughs he gives us while those he supports are killing us infidels all over the world.




Hollie said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





 How much has gone to Saudi, Egypt and Jordan in foreign aid, only to be repaid in the deaths of thousands of innocent Americans


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Quit slacking, George. You need to work harder and earn more so your taxes can be used to aid Israel in our joint efforts to fight Islamic terrorism.


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 5, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Saudi Arabia doesn't get foreign aid.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 5, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


When did either Egyptians or Jordanians kill as many Americans as Israel did on 8 June 1967?

USS Liberty: Contact Page


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 5, 2014)

Right on.  Why should Israel fight them on the ground when Israel could just bomb them?




irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The cowardly IDF got their ass handed to them by Hezbollah in their ill fated invasion of Lebanon in 2006
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 5, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


"Strikes on Lebanon's civilian population and infrastructure include Rafik Hariri International Airport, ports, a lighthouse, grain silos,[72] bridges, roads, factories, ambulances and relief trucks,[73] mobile telephone and television stations,[74] fuel containers and service stations,[75] and the country's largest dairy farm Liban Lait."

Allegations of war crimes in the 2006 Lebanon War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Why would you be confused about IDF war crimes; are you hasbara?*


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





 The kingdom of islam murdered 3,000 innocent Americans on 9/11/2001, Egypt and Jordan are both members of the kingdom of islam.   How many Americans did Israel kill that day ?


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 5, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



What is the "kingdom of Islam"??


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 5, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





 It gets plenty from the USA the last time I looked.

* U.S. Assistance to Saudi Arabia*
The United States and Saudi Arabia have a longstanding security relationship and have cooperated closely on this front for nearly 60 years. The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers plays a role in military and civilian construction activities in Saudi Arabia. Three security assistance organizations are funded through the U.S. Foreign Military Sales program: to provide training and support in the use of weapons and other security-related services to the Saudi armed forces; to assist in the modernization of the Saudi Arabian National Guard; and to train and equip a Facility Security Force, part of the Ministry of Interior. The United States has sold Saudi Arabia military aircraft, air defense weaponry, armored vehicles, and other equipment.

Saudi Arabia


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



the friggin'  UMMAH


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 5, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Would some of those "common interests and...goals" include the ethnic cleansing of a pre-existing population? The welfare fraud in Gaza would be much less today for the US taxpayer if 650,000 Jews hadn't purged twice as many Arabs from Palestine in 1948. The real issue is when those Jews and Americans who've earned a profit from the misery they've inflicted on both sides of the Green Line over the last 65 years will be required to pay reparations for their mutual crimes.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



So why didn't the US simply invite the post-Holocaust Jews rather then set up this whole mess in the Mid-East?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 5, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Do you have a link of that kingdom of islam?
15 Saudi nationals who trained in Germany, Afghanistan, Florida, and San Diego allegedly murdered 3000 "innocent" Americans on 911.


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 5, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



They neglect to tell you that the Saudis PAY for  equipment and training... or that the US Army Corps doesn't have  anything to do with civilian or military construction.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


The link to the Kingdom of Islam is Mecca. Heard of it?


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I understand that terms such as "ethnic cleansing" add a touch of melodrama to your comments but they're little more than slogans.

Strange that you dont acknowledge the fact of arab armies being responsible for the forced removal of so many arab squatters back in 1948 when the real ethnic cleansing of jews was intended to happen.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



"Allegedly"?

Yet another goofy conspiracy theory "_twoofer_".


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 5, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



The Zionist war began in 1947.. and you should probably realize that the Palestinians.... both  Muslims and Christians were trying to get their families to safety in much the same way that many European Jews fled Hitler.

The Arabs were not allowed to return and some 400 villages were completely eradicated.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You're certainly invited to pay your fair share.

Would you like to post your MasterCard number?


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 5, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



The Ummah didn't attack on 9/11.. 19 crazies did... and the identity and nationality of six are unknown.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



They weren't "crazies" at all. They were pious moslems.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Why the quotes around "innocent" Americans, Georgie Boy.  Perhaps if you would have gone to their funerals, you would feel differently.  The two Muslims who are now sitting in jail cells are proud of what they accomplished, and Georgie Boy wants to take their accomplishment away from them so he can place the blame on others.   So, Georgie Boy, why not tell us how many innocent people your Muslim friends have killed on 9/11 throughout the Muslim world since they are up to this all the time, either killing those who are non Muslims or Muslims of the minority sect in their countries?


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 5, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



They weren't pious at all.. they were drinking and whoring around.

Do you live in Israel?


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



I suppose the "allahu Akbar" invocation recorded prior to striking the towers was all part of some grand conspiracy you're about to divulge.

Do you live in a vacuum?


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 5, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Absolutely not living in a vacuum.... Allah Akbar  is said if you have a tire blowout on the highway..


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 5, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...


What if you fart in church?


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 5, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Who does farts in church? 

God is Great is a common expression of appreciation.. Even Christian children say grace with God is Great .. God is good.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


I doubt a muslim will be in a church.   

Just saying.........


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...




Shaarona----I understand your POV----the mindset of the followers of the  rapist 
pig of mecca was made clear to me LONG before 2001  ------in fact my most important 
lesson took place in a MOSQUE-----more than 30 years BEFORE  2001.   The mosque was 
located walking distance from the site where the  World trade center would later be built. 
It was very interesting------I listened to the  "khutbah jumaat"   and managed not 
to vomit on the carpet by taking deep breaths   ------at the same time I imagined the 
future victims of the little boys listening to the filth----SCREAMING.       Fast Forward to 
2001.       By coincidence at that time I  was LIVING  in  New York City.    From my 
window I saw the  WTC  spewing thick white smoke-------and the image of those 
kids listening to the filth of that  Khutbah jumaat ----returned.    Is that not interesting?---
I actually imagined the screams ------more than 30 years before ----in a mosque---
ini Manhattan-------I was a guest.    My hosts decided I would be impressed with 
a mosque-----I was VERY IMPRESSED


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2014)

................................................^^ Another one of irosie's long winded fantasy stories    ...


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 5, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Why do you find it necessary to use vile language and promote hatred and ignorance?

Do you actually think all Muslims approved of 9/11?

While I am not a Muslim.. I spent a lot of time in the Arab world...and I know that they were as horrified as we were when the US was attacked.

Has it occurred to you that by promoting hatred that you are behind the intentions of the 19 hi-jackers?

It disgusts me that because of people like you.. they have succeeded beyond their wildest dreams far into the future.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> ................................................^^ Another one of irosie's long winded fantasy stories    ...



^^ another _Suuuuuu-we_ pointless comments as she's unable to offer a coherent comment.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2014)

Hollie said:


> another Suuuuuu-we pointless comments as he's unable to offer a coherent comment.


Poor demented Hollie driven to stalk me from thread to thread like a lost puppy looking for a bone.  

So sad   ...


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



The religion you convert to next time might be Christianity. 


Just saying.........


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > another Suuuuuu-we pointless comments as he's unable to offer a coherent comment.
> ...



Oh you poor, dear. You get angry and befuddled when your pointless comments are noted as such.  ......


So why are you stalking me through this thread?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Tell ya what Poindexter.

Lets see who does the next stalking and the loser leaves the forum.

Deal??   .....


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



So why are you still stalking me through this thread, Poindexter?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


I should have known.......Hollie the coward.   ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...




why do you lie?      I happen to KNOW ----absolutely ----that muslims thruout the world 
CELEBRATED   9-11-01.        I also happen to KNOW  that the filthy libels invented by you and yours like   "THE JEWS DID NOT SHOW UP FOR WORK THAT DAY------were being 
promulgated into the ears of children-----from DAY ONE------all over the world.    I also 
happen to KNOW ---that libel and murder is the prime directive emanating from 
mecca.     I know all about   HATRED------and about a plces  where it has arisen over the past 1400 years and that it has already murdered in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS-----and 
counting.     People like me do not dance on the dead bodies of millions chanting  
ALLAHUAKBARRRR             The  "magnificent 19"   is a manifestation of facilitation of filth 
by PEOPLE LIKE YOU


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> why do you lie?      I happen to KNOW ----absolutely ----that muslims thruout the world
> CELEBRATED   9-11-01.        I also happen to KNOW  that the filthy libels invented by you and yours like   "THE JEWS DID NOT SHOW UP FOR WORK THAT DAY------were being
> promulgated into the ears of children-----from DAY ONE------all over the world.    I also
> happen to KNOW ---that libel and murder is the prime directive emanating from
> ...


..........^^ Irosie having a melt down.   .....


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



And your compulsive behavior forces you to keep stalking me.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


It's OK Hollie....we all understand your infatuation with me......


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Here you are again, desperate for my attention.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Good night Hollie.....please don't cry yourself to sleep over me .....again.   ...    

Bye  ...


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Resigning before its your turn to be fired is a prudent action.    .......


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sunni Man is so funny.  Bless him for all the laughs he gives us while those he supports continue to kill us infidels all over rthe world.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





 Which one............

Mohammed and the rise of the kingdoms of islam. rhodes

Articles: The Islamic Kingdom


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 6, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Your list of Islam kingdoms

List of Muslim empires and dynasties - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Arabia[edit]
Umayyad Caliphate (661&#8211;750 CE)
Abbasid Caliphate (750&#8211;1258)
Mahra Sultanate (774&#8211;present)
Hamdanid dynasty (890&#8211;1004)
Bani Assad (961&#8211;1163)
Numayrids (990&#8211;1081 AD) (Western Iraq)[1]
Marwanid (990&#8211;1085)
Uqaylid Dynasty (992&#8211;1169)
Artuqids (11th&#8211;12th century)
Burid dynasty (1104&#8211;1154)
Mirdasids (1024&#8211;1080)
Banu 'Ammar (1071&#8211;1109) Tripoli, Lebanon[2]
Zengid dynasty (1127&#8211;1250)
Ayyubid dynasty (1171&#8211;1341)
Baban (1649&#8211;1850)
Alawite State (1920&#8211;1936)
Hashemite Dynasty of Iraq (1921&#8211;1958)
Hashemite Dynasty of Jordan (1921&#8211;present)
Rashidun Caliphate (632&#8211;661 CE)
Ziyadid dynasty (819&#8211;1018)
Sharif of Mecca (864&#8211;1496)
Banu Ukhaidhir (865&#8211;1066)
Rassids (893&#8211;1970 AD)
Sharif of Mecca (967&#8211;1925)
Sulaihid State (1047&#8211;1138)
Banu ZARIE (Makarama) (1083&#8211;1200)[3][4][5]
Banu Hatem Alhmdanyen (1098&#8211;1174)[6][7][8][9]
Banu Masud (Makarama) (1093&#8211;1150) from Yemen[10]
Ayyubid dynasty (1174&#8211;1341)
Rasulid (1229&#8211;1454)
Kathiri (1395&#8211;1967)
Jabrids (15th&#8211;16th century)
Tahiride (1454&#8211;1526)
Sultanate of Oman (751&#8211;present)
Qawasim Dynasty (1727&#8211;present)
Qarmatians (900&#8211;1073)
Uyunid dynasty (1076&#8211;1240)
Usfurids (1253&#8211;1320 century)
Jarwanid dynasty (1305&#8211;1487)[11]
Sultanate of Lahej (1728&#8211;1744/1839)
Mahra Sultanate (18th century&#8211;1967)
Emirate of Diriyah (1744&#8211;1818)
House of Saud (1744&#8211;present)
House of Al-Sabah (1752&#8211;present)
Al Nahyan family (1761&#8211;present)
Ajman (18th Century&#8211;present)
Qawasim Dynasty (18th century&#8211;present)
Umm al-Quwain (1775&#8211;present)
Al Khalifa family (1783&#8211;present)
Emirate of Nejd (1818&#8211;1891)
Sultanate of Muscat and Oman (1820&#8211;1979)


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > why do you lie?      I happen to KNOW ----absolutely ----that muslims thruout the world
> ...



sunni a bit frightened because  irosie knows   TOO MUCH


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 6, 2014)

That list is scary.  No wonder there is so much radical Islamic terrorism throughout the world.  And now they want to establish a kingdom in Israel too.





aris2chat said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 6, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> That list is scary.  No wonder there is so much radical Islamic terrorism throughout the world.  And now they want to establish a kingdom in Israel too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is just arabia, there is still africa and persia etc. on the site


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 7, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Who says Jews didn't show up for work that day? NOT I........

Who calls those criminals "Magnificent 19"?

You are getting carried away with your own irrational hatreds.

I spoke to many Muslims around the world in the week that followed 9/11.. They were horrified.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 7, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...





 I spoke to many as well and they were ecstatic at the thought of all those innocents murder4ed in the name of islam. I saw them passing out candy to people and I told them they were showing their support for the mass murders in doing so. I have never seen muslims move that fast ever as the candy was spit in their faces and the people threatened them with violence. There are many video's of ululating Islamic women date stamped at the same time. Within 24 hours the LIBELS started about the Jews that should have made America sit up and ask the question " why do we allow this filth in our country fouling the air we breathe"


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 7, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Passing out candy? That was file footage taken in Lebanon in the Spring of 2000 (May) when Israel withdrew from Lebanon.

How were you fooled?


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 7, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



Not these Muslims (note that the PNA did not deny the celebrations but rather tried to stifle the reports. The threat on the life of the cameraman should also be noted):

A group of Palestinians were filmed celebrating in the street in celebration of the attacks on the World Trade Center and the deaths of Americans. Fox News reported that in Ein el-Hilweh, Lebanon's largest Palestinian refugee camp, revelers fired weapons in the air, with similar celebratory gunfire heard at the Rashidiyeh camp near the southern city of Tyre as well.[19] The Palestinian National Authority (PNA) condemned the attacks and attempted to censure and discredit broadcasts and other news reports.[19] with many newspapers, magazines, Web sites and wire services running photographs.[25][26] The PNA claimed such celebrations were not representative of the sentiments of the Palestinian people, and the Information Minister Yasser Abed Rabbo said the PNA would not allow "a few kids" to "smear the real face of the Palestinians". In an attempt to quash further reporting, Ahmed Abdel Rahman, Arafat's Cabinet secretary, said the Palestinian Authority could not "guarantee the life" of an Associated Press (AP) cameraman if footage he filmed of post-9/11 celebrations in Nablus was broadcast. Rahman's statement prompted a formal protest from the AP bureau chief, Dan Perry.[27][26]

Reactions to the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 7, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I was in Saudi Arabia in May 2000 and watched the fat lady wearing glasses passing out candy.. a dozen times on Saudi TV. The film was taken in Lebanon.

Fox was using file footage and they have done that before.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 7, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



Really? Then why the PNA's ham-handed attempt at censorship?
The charge of fake footage originated with a Brazilian graduate student named Marcio A.V. Carvalho. He was not able to provide any proof for his claim, and retracted it just a day after his original email was disseminated, according to American Journalism Review (Anatomy of an Urban Legend, Nov. 2001). *The clip of Palestinians celebrating was filmed Sept. 11, 2001 by a Reuters crew in East Jerusalem.*
While I appreciate your condemnation of hate sourcing I condemn your unwillingness to accept facts and your reluctance to post sources.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...wYC4DQ&usg=AFQjCNHIaouFYkg9xLmZli_IUmZmMl4-Lg


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 7, 2014)

Are these Zionists who gave us 911?

http://911review.com/myth/imgs/fbi_hijackers.jpg


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 7, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...





 I was in England and watched the filth of islam dancing in the streets and having a good time, handing out candy to anyone that passed them by. I refused the candy and spit on the ground between their feet to show my displeasure. The celebrations went on for some time after.

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-p1LEBAujE]VIDEO PROOF Muslims dancing & celebrating after hearing about 9/11 (CNN news) ACTUAL NEWS FOOTAGE - YouTube[/ame]

British Muslims Celebrate Hurricane Sandy, 9/11 and The Holocaust | The Body Of Truth


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...


Bullshit!  Muslims are carrying out acts like 9-11 in some part of the world every day. Last week it was the Chechens in Russia.  What will it be this week,  suicide bombings, or more blowing up Churches?  Or perhaps a tourist kidnapped, being decapitated while being filmed with chants of "Allah Akbar" as the soundtrack?  Place your bets now. 

Since 9-11 there have been over 20,000 acts of Islamic terror.  Islam is a cancer upon modern civilization.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


There were Muslims in Paterson New Jersey celebrating and dancing and passing out candy, and there were Muslims in NY cheering as the 9-11 victims were crossing the Brooklyn Bridge by foot.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2014)

way back then  2001----I happened to be in New York---I saw the towers burn 
and collapse------as did the  arab/muslim community concentrated around 
ATLANTIC AVENUE------in fact they saw almost precisely what I saw-----
The celebrations were EXUBERANT ----even as televised images of people 
falling off the towers------to be smashed on the ground were horrifying 
all the civilized persons of the world 

I was still in New York for the aftermath-----when muslim children in the five 
boroughs----somehow were repeating the same song>>> 

        La la la alllah   da jooos did not go to work that day

                               I did go to work-----in fact including places 
                                  of islamic concentrations

anyone want to tell me that muslims did not celebrate and did not 
   do the LIBEL thing so dear to their jihadi hearts?------oh yes---
   then the other libel   "we are being maligned"-----at the request of 
   Cair-----muslim women were so encouraged to claim HARASSMENT---
   that the local precincts were inundated with   >>>
               "someone pulled my hijab"      (year right----in the course of 
                       my life I did live several years in New York City---although 
                       I did not grow up there----the people of New York---if 
                       they wish to  HARASS-----do not do a little weenie 
                       rag yank-)---ANYONE WANT TO TELL ME MUSLIMS OR 
                       MOSQUES WERE BEING ATTACKED?


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a problem supporting people who delight in death over life.  Just look what the Islamists are doing to each other in Syria.  Or consider the actions of the Palestinians on Israeli's & even upon themselves.




Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 7, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Right after you tell me how many Muslims the US military has butchered, maimed, and displaced since 911.

I put "innocent" in quotes because some of those who died in the Twin Towers were guilty of enabling crimes against humanity from Wall Street to Baghdad '91.

Why do you constantly make excuses for those who support mass murder?

Because you committed exactly the same type of crimes in hopes of proving your "courage."


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 7, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


'Some place around Jerusalem?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 7, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



There is no explicit reference in the Quaran to Jerusalem.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 7, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



None what so every.  It speaks only of the farthest temple.  Even Solomon's temple is not spoken of as Jerusalem.  There were famous temples all the way around the Mediterranean farther away than Jerusalem.  Most people do put Solomon's temple in Jerusalem.  If muslims admit Solomon's temple is the far temple, then they can't disavow the jewish connection to the mount or to the land of Israel.

Catch 22


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 7, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


How many Arab families who had lived in Palestine for generations were evicted at the point of an Arab bayonet?

How does that number compare with the 700,000 Arabs who were ethnically cleansed by Jews in 1948?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


And the US has maimed, murdered, and displaced millions of Muslim civilians since 911. 

If you want to talk cancer, take a stroll through Fallujah with a big, blue star of david on your back.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 7, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



Take a walk through any Arab town in the ME with a cross around your neck.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 7, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Take a walk through parts of Jerusalem with a cross around your neck and see what happens.

The US is responsible for millions of displaced, dead, and maimed Arab civilians since 15 Saudis murdered 3 thousand American civilians, and it is also responsible for creating a Jewish apartheid state with Jerusalem as its capital.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 7, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Popes do it, patriarchs do it, even educated tourists do it
You can buy them in nearly every trinket and relic store
The city is full of christian history and holy sites, it's for everyone


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


*Not everyone.*

"Attacks on Orthodox Christian clergy in the Old City of Jerusalem are becoming more common, Haaretz reports. *The attackers? Ultra-Orthodox Jews*. Excerpt:

"The Greek Patriarchys clergymen have been cursed and spat on by ultra-Orthodox men in the street for many years. They walk past me and spit, says Father Gabriel Bador, 78, a senior priest in the Greek Orthodox Patriarchate. Mostly I ignore it, but its difficult.

"Sometimes I stop and ask the spitter why are you doing this? What have I done to you? Once I even shouted at a few of them who spat at my feet together. They ran away, he says.

'It happens a lot,' says Archbishop Aristarchos, the chief secretary of the patriarchate. 

'You walk down the street and suddenly they spit at you for no reason. I admit sometimes it makes me furious, but we have been taught to restrain ourselves, so I do so.'

Persecuting Christians in Jerusalem | The American Conservative


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





 Unlike the psychopathic palianimals that beat them up and set fire to their property isn't that so Adolph. That is why the Christian population of Palestine has been decimated, because your palianimals have mass murdered everyone in sight


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


There weren't any Christians, Jews, or Arabs being mass murdered in Palestine before 650,000 Jews inflicted their kosher nation upon twice as many non-Jews in 1948, Golda.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





 here you go Adolph the truth read it and weep

List of killings and massacres in Mandatory Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Ahhhh! We finally find out the 9/11 victims are the guilty party! Good scoop, George! And here we have been blaming innocent hijackers of the crime.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 8, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



If george is ever the victim of an Islamic terrorist plane hijacking, he can be thankful for being the martyr.... as he falls to the ground from 30,000 feet.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


*Good catch, Golda.
I should have said fewer Christians, Jews, or Arabs were being murdered in Palestine prior to 1948*

"Arab villages[edit]
A number of these villages, those in the Jezreel Valley, were inhabited by tenants of land which was sold by a variety of absentee landlord families, such as the Karkabi, Tueini, Farah and Khuri families and Sursock family of Lebanon. The sale of land to Jewish organizations often resulted in the eviction of Arabs.[1][2][3][4][5][6]

"List of Palestinian villages uprooted before 1948 with the time of expulsion and the name of Jewish settlements on village land (in parentheses) can be seen below.

Safed district

al-Mutila, 1896 (Metula)[7]
Difna, 1939 (Dafna)[7]
al-Manara, unknown date (Manara)[7]
Najmat as-Subah, unknown date (Ayelet HaShahar)[7]
Acre district

Ja'atoun, unknown date (Ga'aton)[7]
Khirbat Jiddin, 1946, other sources says 1948 (Yehiam)[7]
Tiberias district

Um al-Junah, unknown date (Kinneret, Degania)[7]
Malhamiyah, 1902 (Menahemia)[7]
Shaarah, beginning of the 20th century (Omer Shaara, today Shadmot Dvora)[7]
Sarona, 1910 (Sharona)[7]
Sarjuna, unknown date (Shorshim, today HaZor'im)[7]
Yammah, 1901 (Yavniel)[7]
Nazareth district

Jabata, 1926 (Gvat)[7]
Khunaifis, 1926 (Sarid)[7]
Jinjar, 1922 (Ganigar)[7]
Rab an-Nasrah, unknown date (Mazra)[7]
Tal al-Adas, unknown date (Tel Adashim)[7]
al-'Afoulah, 1925 (Afula)[7]
al-Foulah, 1910 (Merhavia)[7]
Mashah, 1902 (Kfar Tavor)[7]
Samouniyah, unknown date (Shomron - not existing today, Timrat)
Beisan district

Khirbat Bayt Ilfa, unknown date (Beit Alpha)[7]
Shatah, unknown date (Beit HaShita)[7]
Tall al-Fir, 1922 (none)[7]
Jaloud, 1922 (Ein Harod)[7]
Haifa district

Jadroun, 1925 (Kfar Bialik)[7]
Kurdani, unknown date (Afek)[7]
Kafr Ata, 1925 (Kfar Ata - today Kiryat Ata)[7]
al-Majdal, 1925 (none)[7]
al-Harbaj, 1924 (Kfar Hasidim)[7]
al-Harithiyah, 1924 (Shaar HaEmakim)[7]
Taboun, unknown date (Tivon, today Kiryat Tivon)[7]
Qusqous, unknown date (Alonim)[7]
Jida, 1925 (Ramat Yishai)[7]
Tal ash-Shamam, 1925 (Kfar Yehoshua)[7]
Qamoun, 1925 (Yokneam)[7]
Jaara, unknown date (Ein HaShofet)[7]
Um ad-Dafouf, unknown date (Dalia)[7]
Um at-Tout, unknown date (none)[7]
Shifiyah, unknown date (Meir Shfeya)[7]
Zamarin, unknown date (Zichron Yaacov)[7]
Um al-Alaq, unknown date (Tel Tzur - does not exist today)[7]
ash-Shounah, unknown date (none),[7] maybe identical to Khirbat al-Shuna destroyed in 1948
Zarghaniyah, unknown date (Binyamina)[7]
al-Buraij, unknown date (Binyamina)[7]
Natalah, unknown date (No data)[7]
Nazlah, unknown date (none)[7]
Safsaf, unknown date (none)[7]
Hadidun, unknown date (none)[7]
Karkour, unknown date (Ein Shemer, Gan HaShomron, Karkur, Tel Shalom)[7]
Bidous, unknown date (Maanit)[7]
Shaikh Hilw, unknown date (Nahliel, now part from Hadera)[7]
Zardarah, unknown date (Gan Shmuel)[7]
Baika, unknown date (Hadera)[7]
al-Marah, 1903 (Givat Ada)[7]
Aabiyah, 1929 (Pardes Hanna)[7]
Sheikh Bureik, Lajjun in the 1920s
Tulkarm district

Shaikh Muhammad, unknown date (Elyashiv)[7]
Jaffa district

Mulabbis, End of 19th century (Petah Tikva)[7]
Ramla district

Khirbet Duran, 1891 (Rehovot)[7]
Kafr Wariyah, unknown date (Kfar Uria)[7]
Jewish villages[edit]
1929 Palestine riots[edit]
During the 1929 Palestine riots:

Bat Yam
Be'er Tuvia
Giv'on HaHadashah
Hartuv
Kfar Uria
Kiryat Ata
Motza
Ramat Rachel
Hebron
193639 Arab revolt in Palestine[edit]
During the 193639 Arab revolt in Palestine:

Kfar Shiloah
Kfar Etzion
Hebron


List of villages depopulated during the Arab?Israeli conflict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Arabs still can't match "the Chosen" when it comes to ethnic cleansing in Palestine,or more recent examples of mass killing.*

"Israelis and Palestinians Killed
in the Current Violence

At least 1,104 Israelis and 6,836 Palestinians
have been killed since September 29, 2000."

Israelis and Palestinians Killed since 9/29/2000


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


We find out once again how deep in denial Hossie is about the number of civilians murdered by the US military since the end of WWII. Those Tower civilians whose lifestyles were dependent upon US or Israeli war crimes, or Wall Street/Enron accounting fraud  weren't really innocent victims, in my mind. 

I never said the hijackers were innocent; you did.

Why do you believe that?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2014)

*Vijay Prashad posted the following from Lebanon today (1/8/2014)*

"In the hillside town of Arsal in Lebanons Bekaa Valley, the mid-December storm named Alexa blanketed Syrian refugee camps in heavy snow. 

"The normal population of Arsal is 18,000. It has more than doubled since November 15 as fighting continues along the road that parallels the Syria-Lebanon border. 

"The refugees have taken shelter in more than 200 informal camps. 

"The United Nations Refugee Agency (UNHCR) has partnered with the Lebanese Army to assist the tens of thousands of Syrians who walked the 17km that divides this town from Syria. 

"Lisa Abou Khaled of the UNHCR said the refugees are in dire straits because the 'makeshift shelters are really substandard'. 

"The United Nations supplied many residents with thermal blankets, but these are insufficient. 

"Last month, UNHCR chief Antonio Guterres visited Arsal before the storm dispatched a foot of snow across the valley.

'Lets be honest. Were not doing enough,' he said. Here in Arsal, we are seeing an emergency within an emergency. Were in a town that has more Syrians than Lebanese. Beyond that there is a gap of human capacity, clinics, schools that are not there.' 

"Over the course of the past month, the Syrian Army and its proxy forces have moved north from Damascus towards the town of Homs. They have largely cleared the strategic Qalamoun Mountains, shutting off many of the strategic access points for the resupply of the rebels."

gulftoday.ae | Vijay Prashad: Emergency within emergency


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Georgie, it stands to reason if the Tower civilians weren't innocent then the hijackers had to be innocent. Right?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


NORAD knows.
9/11 Live: The NORAD Tapes | Vanity Fair
Maybe Dick did it?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 9, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





*yes you could have, but you didn't and i showed that you will lie to get a brownie point now you back pedal to get out the hole you have dug yourself into and deflect away from the subject matter*.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 9, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> *Vijay Prashad posted the following from Lebanon today (1/8/2014)*
> 
> "In the hillside town of Arsal in Lebanons Bekaa Valley, the mid-December storm named Alexa blanketed Syrian refugee camps in heavy snow.
> 
> ...






 Why should we be concerned about muslims killing each other all the time, when we face hardship of our own. By all means protect the Christians caught up in this war based on religious beliefs, and look to evacuate them to a safe place. But turn our backs on the muslims and let their own very rich and very powerful suadi oil shieks  sort out the troubles.  At the end of the day it is a muslim problem and one that can only be sorted by putting them on the back foot. If they want weapons let them buy them from muslim sources and wipe each other out


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Vijay Prashad posted the following from Lebanon today (1/8/2014)*
> ...


What hardship do "we" endure that compares to the mass murder, maiming, displacement, and incarceration of Muslims brought about by the US invasion and occupation of Iraq and its aftermath?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 9, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 How about the elderly that face having to either heat one room or eat a meal during the winter months. The children going to school hungry because their parents cant afford to feed them. The rising poverty amongst the working classes in all civilised nations. The changes to the climate causing widespread flooding. The increasing Islamic terrorism spreading across our towns and cities, with rape used by muslims as a terror tactic.  
Maybe you in your straw house is saved all this but in Europe it is an ever present part of life.  Why should 10% of my taxes go in buying weapons to kill British and American soldiers by islamonazi terrorists. The aid from the UK alone to Palestine could fund the feeding of the children here every day and still have enough to pay for all the elderly's heating costs.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 10, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


So you've discovered poor Arabs and Europeans are victims of Empire?
Why don't you discover a European country that's seen millions of its civilians maimed, murdered, displaced, and incarcerated by Muslim terror since 2003.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 10, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Your pathology of self-hate is concerning, george. 

If you are truly concerned about _"a country (geographic region -ed.), that's seen millions of its civilians maimed, murdered, displaced, and incarcerated by Muslim terror"_, you need look no further than an examination of the effects islamism has brought to the islamist Middle East. 

Aside from the nearly complete purging of competing religions from the islamist Middle East, moslems have been the most often victims of Islamic ideology. An Islamist state is by definition, (and by example), discriminatory toward non-moslems and even the "wrong kind" of moslems. The parallel or modern equivalent to islam's vision of the world would be Hitler's Aryan Nation; "the Reich that would last 1,000 years". Well, it didn't. Neither did the hoped-for islamist empire. The islamist vision of a globe ruled by moslems with the non-moslem dhimmi as subordinate minions may appeal to you but that nightmare world imploded long ago.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 10, 2014)

Maybe George sees these Zionists as innocent.

http://whowhatwhy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/fbi_hijackers.jpg










Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Jan 10, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Maybe George sees these Zionists as innocent.
> 
> http://whowhatwhy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/fbi_hijackers.jpg
> 
> ...



What a bunch of nice looking people !


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 10, 2014)

I have no problem with Muslims wiping each other out in Muslim dominated countries.  Who are we to crash their party?





Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Vijay Prashad posted the following from Lebanon today (1/8/2014)*
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





 What are you wittering on about, it is all down to the neo Marxists control of the economy, and the fact they support Islamic extremism with money is just one of the reasons we have poverty in the UK. The neo Marxist Labour government allowed millions of muslims to flood the country and gave them welfare cheques every month to plan terrorist attacks in the name of Palestine.

 Forgot about Sweden were the inhabitants face murder, rape, maiming and being incarcerated by muslims in their millions


----------



## Hollie (Jan 10, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> I have no problem with Muslims wiping each other out in Muslim dominated countries.  Who are we to crash their party?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. The two largest sects of islamism despise each other. They've been waging a blood feud that has its roots dating back to a struggle for leadership after the death of Mo' (swish).

 As with most of the lesser followed tribes of the islam, the shia are considered a heretical sect by the majority sunni tribe. There are even groups with the sunni sect that are actively trying to purge the ummah of the shia and others.

_Sipah-E Sahaba Pakistan (SSP) (Aka Millat-E Islami Pakistan (MIP) - SSP was renamed MIP in April 2003 but is still referred to as SSP) and splinter group Lashkar-E Jhangvi (LeJ): The aim of both SSP and LeJ is to transform Pakistan by violent means into a Sunni state under the total control of Sharia law. Another objective is to have all Shia declared Kafirs and to participate in the destruction of other religions, notably Judasim, Christianity and Hinduism._


----------



## SalaamAkir (Jan 10, 2014)

Which sides do most Americans support?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2014)

SalaamAkir said:


> Which sides do most Americans support?



in reference to what "sides" ?    Most americans,   do not know a shiite from 
a sunni ----    What are you calling "americans"      USA people?.      If 
you give me some ----little hint as to your background----I will be able to 
understand you a lot better than I do now.        Of course you need not----but 
would you like to tell us if you are outside of the USA?


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 10, 2014)

What a difference a religion makes.  Muslims continue to massacre each other over their differences within their faith.  Yet I am not aware of Jews, Christians or any other religion resorting to such barbarism over their differences within their faiths.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 11, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> What a difference a religion makes.  Muslims continue to massacre each other over their differences within their faith.  Yet I am not aware of Jews, Christians or any other religion resorting to such barbarism over their differences within their faiths.


Some Christians and Jews encourage and exploit the sectarian violence between Sunni and Sh'ia for the financial gain$ that come from war profits underwritten in the blood and debt of those who fight the wars and pay the taxes.

I'm not aware of Muslims engaging in the mass murder, maiming, and displacement of millions of innocents Jews and Christians on the opposite side of the planet from Mecca.

Are you?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 11, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Since the time of Napoleon's invasion of Egypt, Europeans have been meddling in the affairs of Muslims in order to benefit financially from the exploitation of Middle East resources.

Since the Royal Navy switched from coal to oil to power its imperial and capitalistic fleets a century ago, we've seen western state sponsored terror inflicted on innocent and guilty Muslim alike, yet only a relative handful of Muslim retaliation strikes on the homelands of their tormentors. 

Since your capitalistic vision of the Middle East requires those living there to forfeit their land, water, and oil to economic terrorists in Tel Aviv, London, and New York, maybe you're projecting when you accuse others of pathological behavior?


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 11, 2014)

Got news for you.  All Muslim lands are stolen lands, conquered by force from the previous indigenous  populations.  





georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## Hollie (Jan 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Oh,please, George. Spare us your lectures.

In the 20th century, the world stood knee deep in a lake of blood filled by every manner of leftist policy and inherent excess promoted by your socialist heroes&#8212;revenge; torture; exploitation; starvation; the elevation of psychopaths (Che), drunks, and peasants; subversion (Armand Hammer); assassination; execution; organ harvesting; concentration camps; aggressive war; arbitrary justice; subservient courts; sponsorship of terrorism; diplomatic support for cretins and monsters; and pursuit of ideas of human nature and economics that would have been laughable if they hadn&#8217;t been pathetic and murderous.

But this was, from the beginning, invisible to leftists. They were convinced that the highest human good was (a) to support any unanchored freaks who could fit the words &#8220;brotherhood,&#8221; &#8220;justice,&#8221; or &#8220;capitalist pig&#8221; into every second sentence and (b) to pull down any structure erected by our ancestors to encourage the triumph of reason, to transmit knowledge, to encourage free inquiry, to restrain arbitrary government, and to liberate women and the poor from bonds both legal, customary, and economic.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > What a difference a religion makes.  Muslims continue to massacre each other over their differences within their faith.  Yet I am not aware of Jews, Christians or any other religion resorting to such barbarism over their differences within their faiths.
> ...





 Plenty going on in that area though if you bother to look. Iran, Iraq, Turkey, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Saudi, Egypt, Pakistan, Afganistan, bangla desh and the horn of Arica islamic nations. A little bit further afield we have the Philipines were it is widespread and Kenya.   Maybe 2 to 3 million dead alone in those nations, with twice as many made refugees.

Once the muslims have murdered all the Jews and Christians they have no one left and the population of the M.E. is about gone of Jews and Christians


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 11, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Got news for you.  All Muslim lands are stolen lands, conquered by force from the previous indigenous  populations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's more news for you.
All lands are stolen "from the previous indigenous populations."
BTW, why do you post your responses ABOVE instead of BELOW previous comments in a thread if not to inhibit the free flow of conversation seeking the truth of an issue?

Hasbara dialectic?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






Since the founding of islam by Mohamed the psychopath in 623 CE muslims have been hell bent on world domination.

Since before America was stolen from the First Nation peoples islam has been inflicting terror on its enemies, both is the M.E and in western nations. There have been more MASS MURDERS by muslims in non muslim lands in the quest for world domination and this brought about the Spanish Inqusition. There is a Cathedral in Spain that is lined with the bones of thousands of innocents MASSACRED by muslims because they refused to convert. The path of islam through Africa and Eastern Europe is paved with the many millions of BUTCHERED innocents .

 Strange how the Oil is sold on the open market by the arabs isn't it, and the land is owned by those who live there, as for the water we in the UK have plenty if you want to buy some.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Got news for you.  All Muslim lands are stolen lands, conquered by force from the previous indigenous  populations.
> ...




 Could you explain why you ignore the influence of neo Marxism in the Islamic wars of attrition.  

heres some more news for you the greatest amount of Land theft has taken place in the spread of islam across the globe. It is so insidious that soon the western non Islamic nations will be in a minority and then you will have something to worry about.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 11, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Can you point to any historical structure erected by our ancestors designed to liberate women or the poor? 

In the US, the Founders not only disallowed democracy for all women, African Americans, and Native Americans, they prevented non-land owning white males from casting their votes  for decades after the Constitution was ratified.

That 20th Century lake was filled primarily from WWI and WWII, and a far greater percentage of capitalists both supported and profited from each of those terrors. Socialists, in general, see the War Racket far more clearly than you do.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Do you have a link to support "2 to 3 million dead alone in those nations"?
Over what period of time?
Who supplied the Muslims with their weapons and who made money from the killing?
Anyone in New York or London?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


That Christian Cathedral in Spain may have been payed for with silver mined by Indian slaves in South America. What ever crimes the religious or economic fundamentalists committed centuries ago, in today's Middle East religious fundamentalists are being used as cannon fodder by those Jews and Christians who profit most from arms sales and oil sales.

Since you have all that extra water, maybe you in the UK should take in a few more of the 2.3 million Syrians fleeing the conflict your Lords and Ladies have been instigating in that part of the world for nearly the last hundred years?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...







Over the last 20 years or so and the evidence can be gleaned from the news reports of insurgents MASS MURDERING those who refuse to take up the gun and kill. The link has been given and denied by you and your friends because it shows your people to be much worse than the Jews ever will be.

 Many arms dealers from iran, Russia, Europe and yes the USA all have arms dealers who will sell to the highest bidder.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





Very doubtful as at the time the Americas were undiscovered and the Christians of Spain were slaves of the muslims.

Why should we burden our women and children with more Islamic terrorists, we have far too many already. Why don't you open your wallet and give them a home, and see how they repay you. 
 What happens in Syria should stay in Syria and we should not be involved.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


How many nuclear weapons do the Muslim nations possess, about the same number as aircraft carriers and ICBMs? If you're still whining about domestic Muslim hordes in Europe, maybe you should take that up with those European elites who have made fortunes over the last hundred years by colonizing Muslim lands?

I had no idea neo-Marxism had any affect on Islam.

Why do you?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


What's happening today in Syria traces directly back to Sykes-Picot and the Balfour Declaration.

Why don't you tax your Royals and other elites into extinction, and give Syrians back their homes?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Why don't you find the original Mexican family that owned the land where you now reside and help them get it back.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 12, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Because my government isn't responsible for civil war in Mexico (yet).
Responsibility for today's violence in the Middle East traces back a hundred years to a time when elites in France and England drew arbitrary lines in middle eastern sands in order to control the oil wealth that was found there. As soon as the US Petrodollar crashes and the Pentagon can no longer afford to borrow enough money to kill Muslims in the Middle East, that's when Mexican Catholics should start to worry.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 Well Pakistan has an arsenal that exceeds that of the UK, and they are within range of the state of Israel. Iran has many thousands of ICBM's and Aircraft carriers, as does Saudi .

If you didn't then you have been reading the wrong news reports as neo marxism  is behind all the upheaval in the M.E.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Whats happening now in Syria dates back to the civil war within islam right after Mohamed died, and this war has been going on for 1400 years. Try reading the history of islam sometime and see how they don't need an excuse to fight each other.

 Jealous because you have nothing of culture and history apart from a period of MASS MURDER of the original inhabitants so you could steal their land. Why don't you give the land back to the first nations people, pack your bags and sail of to Syria and see who is taking all their homes in reality.

 You just cant educate big headed American pork


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





 But it was when they stole the land from the Mexican owners.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


*So now you're hallucinating an attack on Israel by Pakistan and Saudi Arabia, is that right?

Neo-Liberalism is behind all the upheaval in the Middle East.*

"First, like elsewhere around the world, the US relies upon corrupt governments and narrow elites that are dependent upon it for military and economic survival.  

"We can see this most clearly in the case of Jordan and Egypt -- two key US allies in the region.  These governments cooperate closely with the US in matters of regional security and economic ties as well as the global 'war on terror.'  

"They have extensive networks of secret police, and their prisons are filled with individuals who have been tortured in close cooperation with the CIA and other bodies.  

"Their economies are wide open to foreign investment and neoliberalism has held sway for years."

Adam Hanieh, "Palestine in the Middle East: Opposing Neoliberalism and US Power: Part 2"


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey George, I have an idea.  Let's blame Israel for the Sykes Picot agreement.





georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## Hollie (Jan 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



That's laughably naïve. Events in Syria have everything to do with Islamist ideology and a blood feud that pits the sunni against the shia. 

The conspiracy theories you promote are a function of your gullibility and the time you spend trolling far leftist websites.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






You should keep abreast of the news old sport as the hard line muslim brotherhood, remember they are the same as hamas, is looking to take control of Pakistan's arsenal of nuclear missiles and fire them at Israel. Then you have iran to the north that could rain down many conventional missiles on Israel, and they have said they will kill 10 million muslims to destroy Israel. So judged on the rhetoric coming out of iran and Pakistan it seems that an attack on Israel is imminent. and the USA is too far away to be of any use.

 You call it neo liberalism I call it neo Marxism as it is one and the same thing. And you seem to misinterpret the bond between the USA and Egypt/Jordan, it is a purely monetary one brought about by buying peace in the M.E.  Now Egypt has been part of the arab spring and the muslim brotherhood won control and made threats towards Israel as soon as they could, only to be told by the USA that the aid would stop and they would be left high and dry with no support from the USA. Now the M.B has been ousted and a relative calm has descended on Egypt.

The Islamic secret police need no assistance from the CIA as they have had 1400 years of practise and can remove a mans beating heart and show it to him still beating before he dies. A quick look at the way they treat ousted leaders shows that they are not above barbarism and sodomy as a weapon of terror.

You should be thankful for the role Israel plays in the M.E. and how many lives they have saved over the last 65 years around the world.

 Now remind me again how many innocent American people did the Jews MASS MURDER on 9/11/2001 ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 12, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Hey George, I have an idea.  Let's blame Israel for the Sykes Picot agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Then we can blame them for the 50,000 filastins MASS MURDERED in the prison camps of Jordan and Syria in one month. The genocide of the Armenians, the genocide of the Kurds and the ethnic cleansing of the Amahdis, followed by the ethnic cleanisng of the Hindus in Pakistan and India.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


"Tehran, FNA) The Fars News Agency has confirmed with the Republican Guards North American Operations Command that a new elite Iranian commando team is operating in the U.S.-Mexican border region. 

"The primary day-to-day mission of the team, known as the Joint Special Operations Gulf of Mexico Task Force, or JSOG-MTF, is to mentor Mexican military units in the border areas in their war with the deadly drug cartels.  

"The task force provides 'highly trained personnel that excel in uncertain environments,' Maj. Amir Arastoo, a spokesman for Republican Guard special operations forces in North America, tells Fars, and 'seeks to confront irregular threats...'

"The unit began its existence in mid-2009 -- around the time that Washington rejected the Iranian leaderships wish for a new diplomatic dialogue. 

"But whatever the task force does about the United States -- or might do in the future -- is a sensitive subject with the Republican Guard.  'It would be inappropriate to discuss operational plans regarding any particular nation,' Arastoo says about the U.S.

"Okay, so I made that up.  Sue me.  But first admit that, a line or two..."

Tom Engelhardt: Iranian Aircraft Carriers in the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


"Finally, and most importantly, the third key prop to US power in the region is the Israeli state.  

"Since the 1967 war, Israel has played a key role in defending US interests in the region.  

"It is the weapon that the US uses when it wants to crush popular movements but is unable to invade directly.  

"There are many examples of this -- beginning in 1967 and continuing throughout the 1970s, Israeli military attacks and assassinations crippled leftwing and Arab nationalist movements throughout the region that were threatening client regimes.  

"During the 1980s, Israel was used to crush Palestinian and progressive forces in Lebanon.  

"Further afield, Israel has promoted US foreign policy objectives across the globe.  

"It was a key political, military, and economic supporter of Apartheid South Africa and in the peak years of boycott and sanctions was the conduit for South African goods into Europe (one of the reasons for Israel's central position in the world diamond trade).  

"In Latin and Central America, Israeli weapons and training were used to arm and equip the military dictatorships of the region during the 1980s."

Adam Hanieh, "Palestine in the Middle East: Opposing Neoliberalism and US Power: Part 2"


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 So you now admit that iran has aircraft carriers of the shores of the USA, are you just that little bit scared of what they might do. I bet those carriers are watched very closely by US subs and ground stations. Buy a DVB-T+DAB+FM dongle from ebay and run a virtual radar station on your computer so you can monitor the situation.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 12, 2014)

Not to mention the Muslim near total annihilation of the Zoroastrians off the face of the earth.  I tell ya, Israel made them do it.




Phoenall said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey George, I have an idea.  Let's blame Israel for the Sykes Picot agreement.
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


*You have no idea the terror you have instilled in me.
Please call off those damn Persian carriers!*

"Imagine as well that an embattled American president declared the Gulf of Mexico to be off-limits to Iranian aircraft carriers and threatened any entering its waters with dire consequences.  

"In response, the Iranians promptly sent their aircraft carrier, the Mossadegh, and its battle group of accompanying ships directly into Gulf waters not far from Florida and then stationed a second carrier, the Khomeini, and its task force in the nearby Caribbean as support.  (Okay, the Iranians don't have aircraft carriers, but just for a moment, suspend disbelief.)"

Tom Engelhardt: Iranian Aircraft Carriers in the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 12, 2014)

Great idea.  Then wouldn't the stars & stripes look great flying over Tehran?





georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 12, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Not to mention the Muslim near total annihilation of the Zoroastrians off the face of the earth.  I tell ya, Israel made them do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The central thrust of the 'New Middle East' strategy is the deepening of neoliberal economic policies -- such as privatization, free trade agreements, cutting-back of public sectors, opening to foreign investment, removal of state subsidies, and so on -- throughout all states in the region.  

"Over the last decade, cajoled by international financial institutions such as the World Bank and the IMF and supported by regional bodies such as the Arab Monetary Fund and the Arab Business Council, virtually all governments in the region have embraced these policies."

Adam Hanieh, "Palestine in the Middle East: Opposing Neoliberalism and US Power: Part 2"


----------



## Hollie (Jan 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention the Muslim near total annihilation of the Zoroastrians off the face of the earth.  I tell ya, Israel made them do it.
> ...



Your pal Adam _neo-slogan_ Hanieh, has found a willing audience for his neo-conspiracies.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 12, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


"The neoliberal turn is indicated by the rapid wave of privatization across the Middle East: factories, airlines, postal services, hospitals, banks, electricity and water plants have been transferred into private hands.  

"Most importantly, from the perspective of US and other foreign capital, the opening of the region's oil and gas fields (and the downstream sectors of petrochemical industry) promises a generational reversal in ownership structures.  

"The most dramatic example of this is found of course in Iraq, where the government recently agreed to the return of the four largest Western oil companies (the same four companies which controlled Iraqi oil from the 1920s until nationalization in 1972)."

Adam Hanieh, "Palestine in the Middle East: Opposing Neoliberalism and US Power: Part 2"

*What "conspiracies", H(asbara)olly*


----------



## Hollie (Jan 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I'm afraid you and your cut and paste neo-pal Adam are a bit late to the neo-party.  It hasn't occurred to you why the folks you cut and paste from publish on obscure internet tablouds?

 Honestly george, the neo-slogans and neo-socislist nonsense barfed-up by "Mr Zine" amounts to every worn out neo-socialist fantasy.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



"Victims of Empire".

The only victim I see george is you - the victim of worn out, 1970's era slogans.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 13, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 He wants to see the world force HIS RACIST ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED on Israel while he is left alone to attack innocent Jewish children just because they are Jews.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Honestly, H(asbara)olly, if such a thing is possible, can't you see how the US reliance upon corrupt ME governments like Jordan and Egypt, regional integration projects like the GCC, and, of course, the Jewish state's militarism is used to inflict neo-liberal economic schemes like  the  Palestine Reform and Development Plan on the majority of people living there?

Adam Hanieh, "Palestine in the Middle East: Opposing Neoliberalism and US Power: Part 2"


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


So why don't you name that European country that's seen millions of its civilians maimed, murdered, raped, incarcerated, and displaced by Muslim terror since 2003?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Using your Iranian aircraft carriers and spy satellites.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Why such an arbitrary timeframe, and why the forgery of "millions of its citizens..."

If you want a scorecard of dead moslems, you can begin at the very latest mosque bombing and proceed backward from there, oh... about fourteen hundred years.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Honestly, goofy name caller, can't you see that your conspiracy theories have placed you in the fringe loon category?

Part of the issue you face is your reliance on similar fringe loons such as your pal Adam who writes for obscure tabloids because his views _actually are_ conspiracy theory prattle. 

There's a lot of entertainment value in a good thumping conspiracy theory. Im particularly fond of the ones that involve aliens, subterranean civilizations, and the control of the president by radio signals tuned to the resonant frequency of his fillings. Mel Gibson's marvelous movie _Conspiracy Theory_ puts the subject to excellent use. 

But the significance of the growing frequency of conspiracy theories with political coloring such as promoted by your pal Adam must not be overlooked. They're not just a way to cast one's ideological adversaries as intent upon despotism, death, and destruction. A conspiracy is invariably rooted in the perception or construction of a plausible common motive .

To _hold_ a conspiracy theory requires that you believe that a significant number of people -- in the political-conspiracy case, people who wield political power -- share a single, well-defined motivation, and moreover, share it strongly and single-mindedly enough to put themselves at great risk by acting on it. So the theory _begins_ with a willingness and gullibility to assume evil of a group of others; it doesn't end there.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


"Dr Adam Hanieh
BSc (Adelaide); MA (Al Quds); PhD (York)
OverviewTeachingResearchPublications
Adam Hanieh
Department of Development Studies
Senior Lecturer in Development Studies
London Middle East Institute (LMEI)
Member
Centre for Palestine Studies (CPS)
Advisory Committee Member
Neoliberalism, Globalisation, and States
Research Cluster Member
Labour, Movements and Development
Research Cluster Member
Migration, Mobility and Development Research Cluster
Research Cluster Member
Namer Adam HaniehEmail address:ah92@soas.ac.uk"

Dr Adam Hanieh | Staff | SOAS, University of London

*Why don't you post your resume, Hasbara(silly)olly*


----------



## Hollie (Jan 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



With fruit cases such as you in the world, I'm not about to post personal data in a forum such as this. 

In the meantime, be sure to keep a link to whatever your pal Adam posts, you're unable to address comments on your own so you spam the board with cutting and pasting from conspiracy theory loons who share your inadequacies.

Oh, and the name-calling, it only serves to showcase your inability to compose a coherent argument.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


*While a hasbara(olly) hack like you never misses a chance to miss a chance at responding to content instead of amateurish ad hominem:*

"Prior to joining SOAS, Adam taught at Zayed University, United Arab Emirates. From 1997-2003, he worked in the NGO and public sectors in Ramallah, Palestine, where he completed an MA in Regional Studies at Al Quds University. 

"He holds a PhD in Political Science from York University, Canada (2009). 

"His research interests include labour migration and the world market; political economy of internationalisation and finance; theories of class and state formation. His regional expertise is the Middle East, with a specific focus on the states of the Gulf Cooperation Council and Palestine.

"Adam is an editorial board member of Historical Materialism and a member of board of management for the Council for British Research in the Levant."

Dr Adam Hanieh | Staff | SOAS, University of London


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Has this guy ever had a real job?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 14, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


*Have you?*

"Over the last six months, the Palestinian economy has been radically transformed under a new plan drawn up by the Palestinian Authority (PA) called the Palestinian Reform and Development Plan (PRDP).  Developed in close collaboration with institutions such as the World Bank and the British Department for International Development (DFID), the PRDP is currently being implemented in the West Bank where the Abu Mazen-led PA has effective control.  It embraces the fundamental precepts of neoliberalism: a private sector-driven economic strategy in which the aim is to attract foreign investment and reduce public spending to a minimum."

*Have you ever responded to content?*

Adam Hanieh, "Palestine in the Middle East: Opposing Neoliberalism and US Power: Part 1"


----------



## Hollie (Jan 14, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



That's quite a bromance you have going on there with Adam. That aside, george, it seems your Adam is as conspiracy theory addled as you are. While you are in thrall to conspiracy theories promoted by any entity that appeals to your rabid Jew hatreds, have you considered that people like your bromancer Adam are relegated to posting on obscure internet tabloids for a reason?


----------



## Hollie (Jan 14, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



That's quite impressive. Your bromancer Adam graduated from al Quds, school of Islamic terrorism, class of Thursday morning. 

Aside from the news of the "radical transformation" of the Palestinian economy of thieves and welfare cheats, isn't this really just another scam to steal infidel welfare dollars?


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 14, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



*Biography*

Prior to joining SOAS, Adam taught at Zayed University, United Arab Emirates. From 1997-2003, he worked in the NGO and public sectors in Ramallah, Palestine, where he completed an MA in Regional Studies at Al Quds University. He holds a PhD in Political Science from York University, Canada (2009). 

His research interests include labour migration and the world market; political economy of internationalisation and finance; theories of class and state formation. His regional expertise is the Middle East, with a specific focus on the states of the Gulf Cooperation Council and Palestine.

Adam is an editorial board member of Historical Materialism and a member of board of management for the Council for British Research in the Levant.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 14, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



And those mediocre credentials is why he writes for obscure internet tabloids. His promotion of conspiracy theories and flagrant use of 1970's vintage slogans and cliches leaves little allowance for his rants to be taken seriously.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 15, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


*Give us your definition of "conspiracy theory" then see if you can spot one in the following:*

"Over the last six months, the Palestinian economy has been radically transformed under a new plan drawn up by the Palestinian Authority (PA) called the Palestinian Reform and Development Plan (PRDP)..."

"Understanding the logic of this economic framework is critical to assessing the current juncture of the Palestinian struggle.  

"The neoliberal vision underpinning these policies is a central corollary to the political direction promoted by the Israeli government, the Palestinian Authority (PA), and their US and European Union (EU) supporters.  

"The aim, as the first part of this article explains, is to formalize a truncated network of Palestinian-controlled cantons and associated industrial zones, dependent upon the Israeli occupation, and through which a pool of cheap Palestinian labor is exploited by Israeli, Palestinian, and other regional capitalist groups.  

"The evolving institutional framework for the Palestinian economy not only incorporates the Israeli occupation into the way 'development' is conceived, but also acts to foster the culpability of Palestinian political and economic elites for how these structures operate."

Adam Hanieh, "Palestine in the Middle East: Opposing Neoliberalism and US Power: Part 1"


----------



## Hollie (Jan 15, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



This is simply your re-cutting and pasting of the same spam.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 15, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Point out any conspiracy theory unless you can't spot one.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 15, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



The conspiracy theories are yours to promote. There's a reason why you scour internet tabloids and there's a reason why conspiracy theorists are relegated to posting on internet tabloids such as 'MRZine'.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 15, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 If you cant see it then you should not be posting on an adult message board. Suffice it to say there is no Israeli occupation and no paletinian elites


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 15, 2014)

I just wish Israel would end the occupation by finding some incentive to offer the surrounding Arab countries to grant their Palestinians a right of return back to their indigenous homelands.





Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 15, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


There's no Israeli occupation of the West Bank and Gaza?
Did you learn that on one of your imaginary Iranian aircraft carriers?


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 15, 2014)

OMG, am I wrong?  Are you saying that Israel is stealing Palestinian land?  I detest modern day land thieves & could never support them.  Please educate me to see the truth & tell me when Israel's ancient land since antiquitiy became this Palesinian land that Israel is occupying?  Thank you & let the truth be known to all.





georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 15, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> OMG, am I wrong?  Are you saying that Israel is stealing Palestinian land?  I detest modern day land thieves & could never support them.  Please educate me to see the truth & tell me when Israel's ancient land since antiquitiy became this Palesinian land that Israel is occupying?  Thank you & let the truth be known to all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



occupied by byzantine, arabs, persians, egyptians, ottomans, etc.

no palestinians.

Palestinians are simply people who lived in the region, not a nationality.
They are a diverse mix of ethnic, cultures and religions that happened to be in the region.
Mandate gave the arabs a state in jordan, then they divided what was left between jews and other arabs.  The arab state rejected the UN division that would have created a palestinian state.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 15, 2014)

Why is it that no one will educate me as to when Israel's ancient land since antiquity became this "Palestinian" land they claim Israel is stealing or occupying.??? Without any reply Israel's enemies sure make it seem like it is the Palestinians who are stealing or occupying Israel's land.  Golly gee.  Can this actually be true that the noble peace loving, life loving Palestinians are a bunch of land thieves squatting on Israel's land without any deeds to the land they stole & are still stealing?



aris2chat said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, am I wrong?  Are you saying that Israel is stealing Palestinian land?  I detest modern day land thieves & could never support them.  Please educate me to see the truth & tell me when Israel's ancient land since antiquitiy became this Palesinian land that Israel is occupying?  Thank you & let the truth be known to all.
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 16, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, am I wrong?  Are you saying that Israel is stealing Palestinian land?  I detest modern day land thieves & could never support them.  Please educate me to see the truth & tell me when Israel's ancient land since antiquitiy became this Palesinian land that Israel is occupying?  Thank you & let the truth be known to all.
> ...


Palestinians are simply descendants of a people who lived between the River and the sea in the late 1800s when a small band of European fanatics began an experiment known as "political" Zionism.

At that time, Palestine's population was approximately 96% non-Jewish.

In 1948, many Arabs and Jews rejected the UN's western-backed division of Palestine in favor of a referendum in which all voting age Palestinians would have decided their own fates.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 16, 2014)

So then when & where did all of the Muslim Palestinian squatters come from into Israel?  





georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 16, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> So then when & where did all of the Muslim Palestinian squatters come from into Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Egypt, saudi, syria, bedouins, some were turks and other left over from the Ottoman occupation over the centuries.  Ottoman required military service so their armies were a mix of all the tribes and ethnics in their empire.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...





And the Jews would then be wiped out by the muslims with your full approval. Way back in 1919 the British government had a deal with the local arab leaders to allocate 70% of the land to the muslims and 30% to the Jews. The land was thus given to the muslims and called trans Jordan. After WW2 the British renaged on the deal with the Jews and decided to given them just 15% and the rest to the muslims. The Jews accepted this and set about creating their own nation. The muslims wanted everything so attacked the Jews with the intention of wiping them out so they could never form a nation and taking the land for themselves. Things did not turn out how they expected and Israel came into being as a sovereign state. The only Jews that were against the partion plan were the extremist cult of Neturei Karta, who are of no significance.


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 16, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > So then when & where did all of the Muslim Palestinian squatters come from into Israel?
> ...



None came from Saudi Arabia.. The population numbers of Palestine waxed and waned over the centuries.. 

After the expulsion from Spain a few Jewish families settled in Hebron without incident.. Many others went to Amsterdam .. some to Bahrain, Iraq, Iran, Libya, Lebanon, Morocco.

The Bedouin had affiliated towns and villages all over Samaria for many centuries.. Their relationship with the towns was symbiotic in nature.

Some Palestinians have Crusader blood as well... and of course Syrian since Palestine was a province of Syria as early as 500 BC. Most are descended from Jewish farmers who didn't leave after the destruction of the Temple.

Try to remember that someone planted, watered and pruned all those 500 year old olive trees and it wasn't European Jews.

Its really impossible to make the case that the Palestinian Muslims, Christians and Jews came from elsewhere.


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 16, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



What an absurd statement.. NO ONE wants to wipe out the Jews and no one wants the destruction of Israel..  a just peace is just beyond your imagination when you revert to such hateful, dishonest rhetoric.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 16, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



No one wants to wipe out the Jews? Read the Hamas Charter lately?


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 16, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Read it yourself.

Arab Christians and Muslims in Palestine tried their best to influence young people against HAMAS... but they were recruiting from the meanest and poorest refugee camps..

Israel backed the founding of Hamas as a foil against Arafat and the PLO.

I have so many doubts about HAMAS.. they seem to act on cue to eff up any possible peace agreement. Why is that?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 16, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Nobody wants to wipe out the Jews? Santa Claus already left a dead rat in your stocking. What will the Easter Bunny bring? What kind of weird shit are you smoking?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 16, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


*What 1919 "deal" are you talking about?
Does it ever occur to you to provide links to your claims?*

"In respect to the creation of a Jewish state in the Middle East, the report (King-Crane) cautioned 'Not only you as president but the American people as a whole should realize that if the American government decided to support the establishment of a Jewish state in Palestine, they are committing the American people to the use of force in that area, since only by force can a Jewish state in Palestine be established or maintained.' 

"Crane opposed the establishment of a Jewish state in the Middle East,[10] but was as passionate a spokesman for the independence of the Arab states.[11] 

"The report noted that there is a principle that the wishes of the local population need to be taken into account and that there is widespread anti-Zionist feeling in Palestine and Syria, and the holy nature of the land to Christians and Moslems as well as Jews must preclude solely Jewish dominion. 

"It also noted that Jews at that time comprised only 10% of the population of Palestine.[1]

"The Commission Report was skeptical of the viability of a Jewish state in 'Syria'. 

"The logic of the Commission went along the lines that the first principle to be respected must be self-determination. 

"It pointed out that a majority of 'Syrians' were against the formation of a Jewish state. 

"It concluded that the only way to establish a viable Jewish state would be with armed force to enforce it. 

"This was precisely what the Commission wanted to avoid, so they dismissed the idea, saying that Zionists anticipated 'a practically complete dispossession of the present non-Jewish inhabitants to Palestine, by various forms of purchase'. 

"That said, there would be nothing wrong with Jews coming to 'Israel' and simply living as Jewish Syrian citizens, but noted 'nor can the erection of such a Jewish State be accomplished without the gravest trespass upon the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine'".

King?Crane Commission - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hollie (Jan 16, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Say what? 

Read the Hamas Charter. You can find it online.


Read the words of the Iranian Death Cultists AKA the ruling mullocrats.


OR,  


 "Our aim is the full restoration of the rights of the Palestinian people. In other words, we aim at the destruction of the State of Israel. The immediate aim: perfection of Arab military might. The national aim: the eradication of Israel." -- President Nasser of Egypt, November 18, 1965

"Our basic objective will be the destruction of Israel. The Arab people want to fight . . . The mining of Sharm el Sheikh is a confrontation with Israel. Adopting this measure obligates us to be ready to embark on a general war with Israel." -- Nasser, May 27, 1967

"We will not accept any ... coexistence with Israel. ... Today the issue is not the establishment of peace between the Arab states and Israel .... The war with Israel is in effect since 1948." -- Nasser, May 28, 1967

"All of the Arab armies now surround Israel. The UAR, Iraq, Syria, Jordan, Yemen, Lebanon, Algeria, Sudan, and Kuwait. ... There is no difference between one Arab people and another, no difference between one Arab army and another." -- King Hussein of Jordan, after signing the pact with Egypt May 30, 1967

"The existence of Israel is an error which must be rectified. This is our opportunity to wipe out the ignominy which has been with us since 1948. Our goal is clear ... to wipe Israel off the map. We shall, God willing, meet in Tel Aviv and Haifa." -- President Abdel Rahman Aref of Iraq, May 31, 1967

"This is a fight for the homeland ... it is either us or the Israelis. There is no middle road. The Jews of Palestine will have to leave. We will facilitate their departure to their former homes. Any of the old Palestine Jewish population who survive may stay, but it is my impression that none of them will survive." -- Ahmed Shukairy, Chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization, June 1, 1967

"We shall destroy Israel and its inhabitants and as for the survivors, if there are any,... the boats are ready to deport them." -- Shukairy, June 1, 1967, speaking at a Friday sermon in Jerusalem

Syria's forces are "ready not only to repulse the aggression, but to initiate the act of liberation itself, and to explode the Zionist presence in the Arab homeland. The Syrian army, with its finger on the trigger, is united.... I as a military man, believe that the time has come to enter into a battle of annihilation." -- Syrian Defense Minister Hafez Assad, May 20, 1967

Sources: 1) Atlas of the Arab-Israeli Conflict, Martin Gilbert, 1993 2) Six Days of War: June 1967 and the Making of the Modern Middle East, Michael B. Oren, 2002


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Paris Peace Conference 1919


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 This one of course that I have previously posted to counter your false claims.

McMahon letters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/History/hussmac.html

McMahon?Hussein Correspondence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 Spells it all out how the arabs were in agreement with the Jews getting what is now Israel, west bank, gaza and Golan heights.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 16, 2014)

The Arab rejection of the UN Partition Plan sealed the fate of the Palestinians.  For which the Palestinians blame Israel.  It's called Palestinian mentality.




Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



McMahon?Hussein Correspondence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"During a War Cabinet meeting on policy regarding Syria and Palestine held on 5 December 1918, it was stated that Palestine had been included in the areas the United Kingdom had pledged would be Arab and independent in the future. 

"The Chair, Lord Curzon, also noted that the rights that had been granted to the French under the terms of the SykesPicot Agreement violated the provisions of the Reglement Organique Agreements and the war aims of the other Allies.[7] 

"(The publication of the SykesPicot Agreement caused the resignation of Sir Henry McMahon.[8])"

*Virtually every post you make spells out L-I-E
Is that Kosher?*


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 17, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> The Arab rejection of the UN Partition Plan sealed the fate of the Palestinians.  For which the Palestinians blame Israel.  It's called Palestinian mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Publicly, the Zionist leadership accepted the UN partition plan, although they hoped somehow to expand the borders allotted to the Jewish state. 

"The Palestinian Arabs and the surrounding Arab states rejected the UN plan and regarded the General Assembly vote as an international betrayal. 

"Some argued that the UN plan allotted too much territory to the Jews. 

"Most Arabs regarded the proposed Jewish state as a settler colony and argued that it was only because *the British had permitted extensive Zionist settlement in Palestine against the wishes of the Arab majority* that the question of Jewish statehood was on the international agenda at all.

"Fighting began between the Arab and Jewish residents of Palestine days after the adoption of the UN partition plan. The Arab military forces were poorly organized, trained and armed. 

"In contrast, Zionist military forces, although numerically smaller, were well organized, trained and armed. 

"By the spring of 1948, the Zionist forces had secured control over most of the territory allotted to the Jewish state in the UN plan.

"On May 15, 1948, the British evacuated Palestine, and Zionist leaders proclaimed the state of Israel. Neighboring Arab states (Egypt, Syria, Jordan and Iraq) then invaded Israel claiming that they sought to 'save' Palestine from the Zionists. 

"In fact, the Arab rulers had territorial designs on Palestine and were no more anxious to see a Palestinian Arab state emerge than the Zionists."

The United Nations Partition Plan | Middle East Research and Information Project


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





You do know that trans Jordan made up most of what was mandated Palestine don't you, and that deal went through without a hitch. In fact they were told that if they invaded the west bank and annexed the land the other world powers would turn a blind eye, even though this is illegal under the UN charter


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 17, 2014)

So why do the surrounding Arab countries so detest their noble peace loving, life loving Arab Palestinian brothers?  Is it actually possible because they know the Palestinians best?





georgephillip said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > The Arab rejection of the UN Partition Plan sealed the fate of the Palestinians.  For which the Palestinians blame Israel.  It's called Palestinian mentality.
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 17, 2014)

thank you,   Georgie-----you have so nicely presented the fact that Israel came into 
being as a "STATE' in modern times in just about the same way most other  'states' 
came into being-------the neigbors and those of "other"  ethnicities----thought 
  "they got too much"       yup-------


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 17, 2014)

Israel achieved statehood legally & ethically by a vote of the member nations of the UN at that time whereas all Muslim countries are conquered nations stolen by force.





irosie91 said:


> thank you,   Georgie-----you have so nicely presented the fact that Israel came into
> being as a "STATE' in modern times in just about the same way most other  'states'
> came into being-------the neigbors and those of "other"  ethnicities----thought
> "they got too much"       yup-------


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > The Arab rejection of the UN Partition Plan sealed the fate of the Palestinians.  For which the Palestinians blame Israel.  It's called Palestinian mentality.
> ...






So the Jews pre empted the official release of UN181 and started to settle what was to be Jewish land anyway, giving them a head start when UN181 was announced. As your link shows the arab league wanted a Palestinian muslim state even less than anyone else, and they had plans to STEAL JEWISH LAND contrary to the UN charter. This they did in 1948 when they invaded and took the west bank, gaza and Golan heights, evicting the UN task force from Jerusalem in the process. This land Stolen and annexed by the Egyptians and Jordanians was recovered in 1967 by Israel and was used as a defensive buffer zone as allowed under International law.. 
In 1979 Israel and Egypt agreed to peace and set up mutually agreed borders between the two countries which mirror those of the old border under the UN partion plan, and runs along the Egyptian side of gaza as Egypt washed their hands of gaza and told Israel that it was their problem now.
Then in 1994 Israel signed a peace treaty with Jordan setting out mutually agreed borders between the two nations. Again the land occupied in 1967 was offered back and Jordan declined on the west bank telling Israel that it was their problem to deal with. The border runs along the Jordan river the whole length of Jordan/Israel .

So you see the fault lies with the filastins who refuse to talk of a lasting peace and of mutual borders as Israel has shown that it can deal fairly and compassionately at the peace table. The deal between Israel and Jordan involved a land swap in Jordans favour with Jordan getting 300 square kilometres of land while Israel leases 2.85 square kilometers


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 17, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Israel achieved statehood legally & ethically by a vote of the member nations of the UN at that time whereas all Muslim countries are conquered nations stolen by force.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes----in general ----the VIOLENCE OF BIRTH ----was simply a more or less 
thing.     It is true that islamic birth tends to be a lot more violent than most. 
The labor pains that accompanied the birth of pakistan included the 
deaths of millions------and then there was the HORROR of the afterbirth


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Do you know when Transjordan was excluded from the British provisions for Jewish settlement in Palestine?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 17, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> thank you,   Georgie-----you have so nicely presented the fact that Israel came into
> being as a "STATE' in modern times in just about the same way most other  'states'
> came into being-------the neigbors and those of "other"  ethnicities----thought
> "they got too much"       yup-------


Israel came into being after sheltering behind English bayonets for half-a-century while filling the land between the River and the sea with illegal European migrants despite the wishes of a majority of Palestinians. The UN sealed the deal with an appropriate fig leaf, and now we have nearly equal numbers of Jews and non-Jews living under laws written, interpreted, and enforced by Jews. Naturally all Jews have one vote in deciding who writes the laws; not so for non-Jews.

Jewish state or Democratic state?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > thank you,   Georgie-----you have so nicely presented the fact that Israel came into
> ...



Learn some history    georgie.     BRITISH MANDATE PALESTINE----did not come 
into being in  1898----it came into being AFTER world war I.       Migration to the land 
between the river and the sea  commenced from  many lands-----in asia and 
africa and europe------when the OTTOMAN EMPIRE abrogated the racist filth 
that precluded jews from owning land in that area  <<<   a concept that 
those of your ilk still endorse   ------      IN THE EARLY 1800s.    You are not 
alone--------I can still remember persons like you who disdained the  
EMANCIPATION PROCLAMATION     and lauded the good old days in   "in dixie"

for the record-----genocide of jews in the land idiots still call  "palestine"----
had been ongoing for  more than 1500 years by that point-----to your regret---
it just never got completed to your satisfaction and has now been resolved----
try to cope


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Who are "they"?
When did they steal the Golan Heights?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



The Golan heights was used as a convenient site from which to murder children 
for your cause ------it was captured  in the  1967 war-----as such-----the site from 
your your people were murdering people.       you made no point


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jordan was actually elated in refusing Israel's offer to return the West Bank so they could sacrifice that piece of land to dump their Palestinians on Israel.  King Hussein knew  Palestinian mentality well.  Very well indeed as proven by giving the Palestinians Black September which resulted in the one & only lasting peace from the Palestinians.  When will those Zionists in Israel ever learn?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!




QUOTE=Phoenall;8472229]





georgephillip said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > The Arab rejection of the UN Partition Plan sealed the fate of the Palestinians.  For which the Palestinians blame Israel.  It's called Palestinian mentality.
> ...






So the Jews pre empted the official release of UN181 and started to settle what was to be Jewish land anyway, giving them a head start when UN181 was announced. As your link shows the arab league wanted a Palestinian muslim state even less than anyone else, and they had plans to STEAL JEWISH LAND contrary to the UN charter. This they did in 1948 when they invaded and took the west bank, gaza and Golan heights, evicting the UN task force from Jerusalem in the process. This land Stolen and annexed by the Egyptians and Jordanians was recovered in 1967 by Israel and was used as a defensive buffer zone as allowed under International law.. 
In 1979 Israel and Egypt agreed to peace and set up mutually agreed borders between the two countries which mirror those of the old border under the UN partion plan, and runs along the Egyptian side of gaza as Egypt washed their hands of gaza and told Israel that it was their problem now.
Then in 1994 Israel signed a peace treaty with Jordan setting out mutually agreed borders between the two nations. Again the land occupied in 1967 was offered back and Jordan declined on the west bank telling Israel that it was their problem to deal with. The border runs along the Jordan river the whole length of Jordan/Israel .

So you see the fault lies with the filastins who refuse to talk of a lasting peace and of mutual borders as Israel has shown that it can deal fairly and compassionately at the peace table. The deal between Israel and Jordan involved a land swap in Jordans favour with Jordan getting 300 square kilometres of land while Israel leases 2.85 square kilometers[/QUOTE]


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 17, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


"This they did in 1948 when they invaded and took the west bank, gaza, and Golan heights, evicting the UN taskforce from Jerusalem in the process."

*The above represents what I was responding to.
Learn to read before making a complete fool of yourself.
Again and again and again.*


----------

